# The Moto G Phone, £135 yet decent smart phone.



## Sunray (Nov 13, 2013)

If there was ever a reason that Google bought Motorola, and I was at a bit of a loss to why, here is their first attempt at turning around an ailing business.  And I see this as a very healthy 1st attempt too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24913528

Make something that people want to buy.  What looks like a very decent spec at a price that turned my head and I'm not in need of a phone right now.  If you wanted a smart phone but were unwilling or unable to afford the contracts or cost of the Apple/Samsung phones, this looks like something that makes their cost look unsustainable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> her is the 1st stab


oh dear


----------



## Sunray (Nov 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear



No idea what your talking about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2013)

...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolute bargain. I expect this will sell shedloads.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice move by Google.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be interested to see what the screen looks like as this can be the biggest thing that lets down some budget phones like the Huwai.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'll be interested to see what the screen looks like as this can be the biggest thing that lets down some budget phones like the Huwai.


It's a 4.5"/ 329 pixels per inch HD display.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a 4.5"/ 329 pixels per inch HD display.



Yes, but screens are more then just specs, how bright they are and what the colors look are important as well.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Screen looks outstandingly good for £135. I think it's a really nice looking phone too. 

I posted up a bit more here; http://www.wirefresh.com/google-mot...-for-a-fifth-of-the-cost-pics-and-specs-here/


----------



## Sunray (Nov 13, 2013)

I also like the availability of this, immediate.  None of the 'look at our amazingly cheap phone, available sometime in the distant future when you've forgotten or its been superseded'


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I also like the availability of this, immediate.  None of the 'look at our amazingly cheap phone, available sometime in the distant future when you've forgotten or its been superseded'


Yep. If the phone is as half as good as its looks and specs suggest, then this could be quite a disruptive handset.

It's a fifth of the price of an iPhone (and a quarter of the price of an S4) and for _most _users is going to be just as good. In fact some may even prefer the bigger screen.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 20, 2013)

Flatmate has pre ordered one of these, will be getting a better look when it arrives.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

Very attractive price!
There are more and more times these days where I find myself wanting a smartphone, but I don't think there's one for me. I want to sacrifice screen size and processing power for battery life - ie. at least twice the capacity of standard smartphones.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Very attractive price!
> There are more and more times these days where I find myself wanting a smartphone, but I don't think there's one for me. I want to sacrifice screen size and processing power for battery life - ie. at least twice the capacity of standard smartphones.



The LG Flex G has nearly twice the average smartphone capacity and looks like a nice piece of kit if you like BIG screens. It's a 6 incher, OLED. The battery on is  3500mAh and it has a 'self healing cover'. Looks pretty nifty all round. Of course, it's not cheap, mind!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Very attractive price!
> There are more and more times these days where I find myself wanting a smartphone, but I don't think there's one for me. I want to sacrifice screen size and processing power for battery life - ie. at least twice the capacity of standard smartphones.



Bigger screens mean  bigger batteries though....my note gets longer life then most people's phones I know, but accept the size isn't for everyone.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

Take the iphone 4, make it twice as thick and fill it full of battery. That's my ideal phone


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Take the iphone 4, make it twice as thick and fill it full of battery. That's my ideal phone


Best current compromise is something like a S4 and a couple of cheap spare batteries.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

A compromise too far, unfortunately. I'll probably have to get a battery case.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Nov 20, 2013)

Was looking to get a new phone for the wife since the little one broke hers and this looked perfect but they won't sell them in China due to the Chinese government and Google hating on each other still


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> A compromise too far, unfortunately. I'll probably have to get a battery case.


Eurgh. I'm not a fan of those things at all. 
With batteries so cheap, I just leave one in my bag/jacket pocket etc and it's always worked for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Take the iphone 4, make it twice as thick and fill it full of battery. That's my ideal phone



Indeed. I'd be happy with thicker phones with longer lasting batteries.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Eurgh. I'm not a fan of those things at all.
> With batteries so cheap, I just leave one in my bag/jacket pocket etc and it's always worked for me.


You're the only person I've ever met for whom it has 
I'd lose those spare batteries in days, and they'd never be charged.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You're the only person I've ever met for whom it has
> I'd lose those spare batteries in days, and they'd never be charged.


I've got a neat little desktop charger. Just pop 'em in and take 'em out when they're done. Easy.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> I've got a neat little desktop charger. Just pop 'em in and take 'em out when they're done. Easy.


I am very happy that your solution works for you. I can tell you with 100% certainty that it would not work for me. I tried when I (briefly) owned a Treo and failed miserably to charge the batteries or take them with me.

Apologies for hijacking the thread btw - this looks like an interesting phone/price.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 20, 2013)

Just ordered an 8Gb one from Tesco Direct for £89 (using a £10 discount code for first time customers: tdx-fq7w)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-m...-black/454-8906.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=454-8906

(that product page keeps redirecting to the Tesco homepage for me now, dunno if it's my work PC being weird, or Tesco having removed the product...)


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2013)

If it's battery life you crave, the Huawei Y300 mentioned in another thread is your best bet. Powerful enough (dual core, 1GHz), but considerably less powerful than any top end device. Add in that it has a good sized battery and it goes several days without a charge in my wife's experience. It's a little crude, and the GPU's no good for 3D games, but it runs Android 4.1 without any glitches or serious hiccups. I've seen her run it 3-4 days before it complains before.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Hard to tell from that how much app storage it has - that's my big problem with my Orange Montecarlo - and since I don't use mine as a phone, I wouldn't want to go under my current 32GB of local data storage - and I'll be looking for double that in any future phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Hard to tell from that how much app storage it has - that's my big problem with my Orange Montecarlo - and since I don't use mine as a phone, I wouldn't want to go under my current 32GB of local data storage - and I'll be looking for double that in any future phone.



You plan to have 64gb of apps? 

I've 80gb on my note, but 64gb of that is via sd card.


----------



## shambler (Nov 20, 2013)

hiccup said:


> Just ordered an 8Gb one from Tesco Direct for £89 (using a £10 discount code for first time customers: tdx-fq7w)
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-m...-black/454-8906.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=454-8906
> 
> (that product page keeps redirecting to the Tesco homepage for me now, dunno if it's my work PC being weird, or Tesco having removed the product...)



£89 - Is that on contract? If not, where can I get this deal?  (can't work my way 'round that tescos site)


----------



## hiccup (Nov 20, 2013)

shambler said:


> £89 - Is that on contract? If not, where can I get this deal?  (can't work my way 'round that tescos site)


It doesn't seem to be on the site any more. Not sure if they sold out, or if the price was a mistake. I definitely got an order confirmation though


----------



## shambler (Nov 20, 2013)

Well in anyways hiccup


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2013)

Work colleague has one and its snappy and the screen looks great. Fits nicely in the hand too.

If you're in the market for a smart phone and didn't want to pay loads, this is prefect.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Work colleague has one and to snappy and the screen looks great. Firs nicely in the hand.
> 
> If you're in the market for a smart phone and didn't want to pay loads, this is prefect.



I went full hog and got an older, but highish end android phone on contract this time round as the budget options just weren't quite there and the Nexus didn't as well value wise as it should on monthly contracts at the time. 

For my needs I can honestly see phones like this being perfect when the contract expires and look forward to going back to a sim only package and I suspect a lot of people are the same.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2013)

hiccup said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem to be on the site any more. Not sure if they sold out, or if the price was a mistake. I definitely got an order confirmation though



To my surprise, my order arrived. It's a really nice phone. Feels very responsive. It was locked to Tesco Mobile, but I got an unlock code from eBay for £2.

Can't believe it was only £90.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

It's an unbelievable bargain and the kind of phone that should make some people look long and hard as to why they should fork out five times as much for something that isn't fundamentally much different.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/motor...-quality-and-verdict_Page-4#tr-review-summary
TR gives it 10 outa 10.......


----------



## de_dog (Nov 26, 2013)

I got one today, SIM free £150. Have had an iPhone 3GS for years and the difference in speed is amazing.

The screen really is good too and the vanilla Android is less of a wrench (from IOS) than I thought it would be.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2013)

did you get it from a shop or delivered?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2013)

went in to p4u as was in town
they had it in stock and he said it was £199 for the 16gb
i said no wai, looked it up and showed him
he apologised and said they couldn't match it and i about turned, was literally stepping out of the shop and they called me back.
apparently it had price crashed and was now £149 for the 16gb! with much denial about knowing about the deal etc
i got on with £10 credit and free white back for it for £149


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2013)

seems slick and decent, not had much chance to play with it so far


----------



## yield (Nov 28, 2013)

50gb google drive upgrade free for two years. Go to google drive and redeem. 

Go to product tour if he doesn't appear when the application loads.


----------



## de_dog (Nov 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> did you get it from a shop or delivered?



From our local Argos


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2013)

£139 with £10 credit and 'free' cover at phones 4 u now!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Tesco had more in stock this morning, 8gb £99, 16gb £129. They went pretty quick but worth checking each morning.


----------



## MBV (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone moved from an S2 to one of these?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 30, 2013)

My other half's just gotten one of these, 16GB for £139 at tesco (instore). I'll get her feedback on how well it compares to an old Nexus S and post it up.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm very tempted. I don't have a smartphone but could get one of these for £119 for 16gb.


----------



## shambler (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuck it, I've only gone and bought one


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

nice init


----------



## shambler (Dec 3, 2013)

Gotta wait for the bugger to arrive! Got accepted for the 3 "one-plan" though - which I was worried about with my credit rating! So  again


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 3, 2013)

First impressions are in, generally good and she's pleased with the battery life, but the Tesco 'Purple' back cover is more pink than anything else. The OH is going to ditch it for something else.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 4, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm very tempted. I don't have a smartphone but could get one of these for £119 for 16gb.



Its such a bargain.  It appears they focused on the things that make a smart phone good and really not care about the rest.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/2/5156546/moto-g-review


----------



## Diamond (Dec 4, 2013)

I've got an SIII - is there any point in getting hold of this in light of that?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 4, 2013)

Diamond said:


> I've got an SIII - is there any point in getting hold of this in light of that?


Well, if you want a a device with a smaller screen, worse battery life (I think), slower processor, worse camera, and no microSD storage then go for it...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Well, if you want a a device with a smaller screen, worse battery life (I think), slower processor, worse camera, and no microSD storage then go for it...


The CPU is a bit better i think but otherwise I agree, it's not an 'upgrade'. The SIII is a good phone and whilst the Moto G is great value it's not enough to beat a last generation top of the line phone.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/11/17/motorola-moto-g-benchmarks-results-impress/

S3 is slightly faster. I think this is a real game changer of a device.   Bringing a decent android device into far more hands.  I wonder what Apple"s response if any will be


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/11/17/motorola-moto-g-benchmarks-results-impress/
> 
> S3 is slightly faster. I think this is a real game changer of a device.   Bringing a decent android device into far more hands.  I wonder what Apple"s response if any will be



None. Apple don't want to compete at this end of the market.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/11/17/motorola-moto-g-benchmarks-results-impress/
> 
> S3 is slightly faster. I think this is a real game changer of a device.   Bringing a decent android device into far more hands.  I wonder what Apple"s response if any will be


Except that Samsung cheat on the benchmark tests and Motorola don't (as far as i'm aware). Also the GPU is older/slower in at least some models of the SIII. It's not a huge difference and no way on earth worth changing phone for.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Except that Samsung cheat on the benchmark tests and Motorola don't (as far as i'm aware). Also the GPU is older/slower in at least some models of the SIII. It's not a huge difference and no way on earth worth changing phone for.


No, you're right. I forgot to factor in the samsung cheatyness.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> None. Apple don't want to compete at this end of the market.


Yes, that's why I wrote 'if any'. It's interesting how the mac vs pc 90s thing has been replicated with iOS vs Android.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone know how to unlock one of these phones that is on tesco mobile so I can get it to work with my orange sim card?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 13, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:


> Anyone know how to unlock one of these phones that is on tesco mobile so I can get it to work with my orange sim card?


I bought an unlock code on ebay for about £2, which worked fine. Can pm you a link to the seller if you like?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 13, 2013)

hiccup said:


> I bought an unlock code on ebay for about £2, which worked fine. Can pm you a link to the seller if you like?


Yes please


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2013)

haven't tried yet but phones4u where i bought it said their phones are unlocked to all networks
don't know if true


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey Hey

any users of this phone able to report on the camera?  Read a few reviews that talk of it in less than glowing terms.  They all mention 'noise' in the photos


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

The phone is cheap for a reason - the camera component being one area where they have cut corners.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2013)

The camera has recently been updated via software update. It's never going to compete with high end phones but it still represents truly remarkable value for money.



> You knew we were eventually going to come across something that reminds us of the handset's price, right? Well, here it is: there's no double-digit monsterpixel sensor here, nor any trademarked imaging technology. Nope, the G's main shooter is a modest 5 megapixels. The good news is: What the main camera lacks in resolution, it makes up for in versatility. It'll take some really nice shots in fairly unforgiving conditions. You probably know what we have to say about the 1.3-megapixel front-facing camera, as you've heard it all before: It's just fine for the odd, well-lit selfie or Skype call.
> 
> As we mentioned, the G comes loaded with Motorola's own camera app, and it's incredibly simple. The menu panel, easily accessed with an inward swipe from the left bezel, is sparse. It contains HDR, flash, focus control, geotag and sound recording (in video) toggles, as well as switches for the aspect ratio, and panoramic or slow-mo video recording modes. Not having the power to tinker with ISO, white balance _et al_ is quite refreshing, as you can happily snap away without that inkling you might get better results with appropriate investment in the settings panel. And, better yet, you can actually trust the Moto G's automated settings to deliver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 16, 2013)

cheers ed


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2013)

i think it is quite good (but then i would after a San Francisco)
good sound on the video has been noticed by a couple of people


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally bought the phone today from Tesco (on tesco mobile), and got it unlocked for only £2 thanks to hiccup 

Great phone, the loud speaker is mucher louder than my previous Huawei Y300 which is great, camera is decent _for the price, _but the best thing about the phone that I have noticed so far is the screen - amazing quality with bright deep colours. Only minor issue is I find that the surface the back of the phone is made out of makes it easy for the phone to slip out of my hand if not gripped properly.


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2014)

hiccup said:


> I bought an unlock code on ebay for about £2, which worked fine. Can pm you a link to the seller if you like?


Just bought one of the phones, which is arriving Friday, would you be so kind as to pm me the sellers info too? I've found a few alternatives but that betters all the prices I've found!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Still waiting for Tesco to get the 16gb back in here. Where you got it from veracity ?


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Still waiting for Tesco to get the 16gb back in here. Where you got it from veracity ?


I bought the 8gb from tesco, too bloody impatient to wait for the 16gb to come back in stock, as my current phone is complete bobbins.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Be interested to hear how you get on with it then. This'll be my first smartphone, had my current brick for about 6 years so I want to make sure I don't have to replace it too quick.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm considering one of these to replace my Nokia brick & ipod touch combo.

How's the mp3 playing & getting podcasts onto the device?


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with it then. This'll be my first smartphone, had my current brick for about 6 years so I want to make sure I don't have to replace it too quick.


I'll report back when I'm up and running, really looking forward to having a functional smartphone again. I bought my mum, susie12 , one of these for Xmas, it's her first smartphone and she seems to be really liking it so far.


----------



## veracity (Jan 1, 2014)

hiccup said:


> I bought an unlock code on ebay for about £2, which worked fine. Can pm you a link to the seller if you like?


Cheers hiccup


----------



## susie12 (Jan 1, 2014)

veracity said:


> I'll report back when I'm up and running, really looking forward to having a functional smartphone again. I bought my mum, susie12 , one of these for Xmas, it's her first smartphone and she seems to be really liking it so far.


Yes love it


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bit the bullet and bought one on the way home from work. I need to sort out a new SIM, £10/month to Tesco seems reasonable for the time being.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I'm considering one of these to replace my Nokia brick & ipod touch combo.
> 
> How's the mp3 playing & getting podcasts onto the device?


Easy peasy: plug in the USB lead to your PC/laptop and drag and drop the files over. There's loads of excellent podcast apps too.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

Bought the 8GB version for my wife the other day. Managed to get it for 69.99 as we had £10 worth of club card vouchers which they doubled to £20 because there was a promotion on plus we got another tenner off with her staff discount. It's a cracking phone, the missus loves it.


----------



## de_dog (Jan 2, 2014)

Had mine a few weeks now and finally got my number switched to the new sim. Turns out you can do it on a webpage with a couple of clicks (!).
Still remains a joy to use, fits my hand nicely and the screen still amazes me for the price.

I find the wireless aerial is a bit weak and doesn't seem to switch to an alternative WAP (we have two in the house).
This has left me unwittingly downloading on the 3G connection.

The buttons feel a bit flimsy too, but they don't seem to be getting worse so maybe they are meant to be a bit floppy.

On the whole, very pleased.


----------



## veracity (Jan 5, 2014)

My phone is now fully functioning, the unlock code from the eBay seller worked perfectly. 

It is a real pleasure to use, fast, and a great display, I'm really chuffed with it!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2014)

still liking mine too!
haven't managed to answer a call yet tho   and have had to ring them back


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 8, 2014)

Can anyone who has bought one from Tesco please confirm/deny whether the Moto has any Tesco crapware installed on it?

Just wondering where best to buy from. I've heard a few mention rumblings about this phone having to wait longer for updates if you buy it fae Tesco.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jan 8, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Can anyone who has bought one from Tesco please confirm/deny whether the Moto has any Tesco crapware installed on it?
> 
> Just wondering where best to buy from. I've heard a few mention rumblings about this phone having to wait longer for updates if you buy it fae Tesco.


I got one from tesco today and there wasn't really any tesco stuff on it that I've noticed.

I got the 8gb version, but I'm gonna take it back and try to swap it for a 16 (which I wanted anyway but they were out of stock), because the 8 turns out to be more like 5 and a bit of useable space..

it's a pretty decent phone otherwise


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for that


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm probably loving mine more than anyone who's texted me since I've got it because now I have a bazillion texts, FB etc I feel the urge to have inane conversations and post loads of nonsense, like everyone else has been doing for years.


----------



## veracity (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm probably loving mine more than anyone who's texted me since I've got it because now I have a bazillion texts, FB etc I feel the urge to have inane conversations and post loads of nonsense, like everyone else has been doing for years.


I've found myself on twitter much more, it just makes it so much more user friendly IMO.

Got the KitKat update to the phone today, not quite got to grips with all the changes to the OS yet but like the new Contacts/Phone bit.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 11, 2014)

How much were people paying for the 8GB version? Feel like I've missed a deal on them somewhere...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2014)

veracity said:


> Got the KitKat update to the phone today, not quite got to grips with all the changes to the OS yet but like the new Contacts/Phone bit.



Yea, go tthe update this morning, just went to make a call and was


----------



## veracity (Jan 11, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> How much were people paying for the 8GB version? Feel like I've missed a deal on them somewhere...


£99 at tesco.


----------



## veracity (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Yea, go tthe update this morning, just went to make a call and was


It looks a lot cleaner and brighter than the last version though!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> How much were people paying for the 8GB version? Feel like I've missed a deal on them somewhere...



Before Xmas there was a code going round for £10 off first Tesco online order bringing it down to £89. Tesco also had double clubcard points on so some people got them much cheaper using those too.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 14, 2014)

Just installed the kitkat update, not a fan of the whiteness of the phone application and the notification icons too, preferred them all in blue. Other than that I haven't noticed any other differences. Apart from the settings icon has changed to a cog wheel now too.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 14, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> How much were people paying for the 8GB version? Feel like I've missed a deal on them somewhere...



I got mine from Tesco for £90 as my stepmother works in tesco and got a tenner off


----------



## Sunray (Jan 17, 2014)

90 quid, for a branded, quality, speedy smart phone!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I sometimes find that when I go out and leave Wifi behind I have to turn the phone off and on again to get online. 

Is that normal?


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 20, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I sometimes find that when I go out and leave Wifi behind I have to turn the phone off and on again to get online.
> 
> Is that normal?



I've only had this when my Moto-g updated to the new kitkat rom.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## de_dog (Jan 27, 2014)

OK I killed mine last night - let the battery run down to 0.
This morning, It wouldn't switch on.
Charged it a bit (or so I thought) - still wouldn't switch on.

Minor panic and then this:



> If you let your Moto G hit zero and it won’t come back to life, try letting it cool down for a while, then plug in a charger (ideally a different one) and leave it for 20 minutes or so before holding down the power key for 20 seconds.
> 
> ref:http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/moto-g-problems/#ixzz2rbuo0V26



which worked


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Good long term review here if anyone's mulling over this incredible £100 phone. 


> A 720p display at 4.5-inches works just fine. There, done. Well, OK, you want more? At the launch event for the Moto G, Motorola proudly declared it had a better pixel density (PPI)  than Apple boasted on the iPhone's Retina Display. This is true — just barely — at 329ppi to 326ppi on the iPhone. That in itself is impressive enough, but then consider the price difference between the two. The Moto G is more than £300 cheaper than the iPhone 5c and still over £200 less than the now two-year old iPhone 4s.
> 
> I regularly carry an iPhone 5s, and the display on the Moto G is every bit as impressive as the Retina Display. And that shouldn't be taken for granted. Browsing the web, looking at photos, watching videos is an excellent experience on the Moto G. Add to that great color reproduction, and Moto really has done the business with this display.





> After two months of use, the Moto G if anything is more pleasing than when it first came into our lives. At launch, we were convinced it was the best budget Android smartphone you could buy and that's still true today. I compared the Moto G to the similarly priced Nokia Lumia 625 back in November, because Nokia pretty much ruled the roost in the low-cost space. That is, until Motorola came along and gave it a swift knee in the gut. The Nokia felt like more of a hardware compromise, just highlighting yet further how good a job Motorola had done.
> 
> So, two months in and a KitKat update in tow, the opinion is still the same. The Moto G is hands down the best budget smartphone around right now. And it's still a phone we'd recommend to anyone who wanted to listen.


http://www.androidcentral.com/moto-g-two-months


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2014)

It would be my next phone if they fitted a 64GB SD slot.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> It would be my next phone if they fitted a 64GB SD slot.


Can't have the Moon on a stick, squire.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2014)

Still a worrying trend that more manufacturers are dumping them.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 9, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Still a worrying trend that more manufacturers are dumping them.



Seems to be the way these things are going. Non removable battery being another which I find more irksome.

That said, it does encourage people to get into cloud storage a bit more which I'm starting to come around to now that Google Plus auto backups all photos to your G+ account. Unless I was wanting vast amounts of music or video on the phone I'm starting to care less about how much storage a phone has, as long as it has a basic threshold of say 8/16gb internal. Also, I've never found a smartphone with long enough battery life to make it an ipod replacement and with Spotify/Google Music even mass local storage of music is beginning to feel pointless.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seems to be the way these things are going. Non removable battery being another which I find more irksome.
> 
> That said, it does encourage people to get into cloud storage a bit more which I'm starting to come around to now that Google Plus auto backups all photos to your G+ account. Unless I was wanting vast amounts of music or video on the phone I'm starting to care less about how much storage a phone has, as long as it has a basic threshold of say 8/16gb internal. Also, I've never found a smartphone with long enough battery life to make it an ipod replacement and with Spotify/Google Music even mass local storage of music is beginning to feel pointless.



It's one reason I went with a Note...Samsung might make plasticy phones, but you can still change the battery and add more memory. With a 64gb card that 80gb.

I look forward to the day I can reliably stream music where ever I go, but we're a long way from that, there's still plenty of parts of the country with patchy voice coverage, let alone data.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2014)

Still having the problem with losing signal. Aeroplane mode seems to turn itself on at will, usually when I leave wifi.

Seems to be something to do with an app called My Tracks, which I don't have. Although seesm to point to some battery saving settings that might need fixing in another app.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2014)

mine has been great, had it a few months now


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 17, 2014)

The 8GB version is £110 in Tesco now. Anyone know anything cheaper? Chinese sites maybe?


----------



## yield (Feb 18, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> The 8GB version is £110 in Tesco now. Anyone know anything cheaper? Chinese sites maybe?


£5 off voucher for tesco direct. http://www.hotukdeals.com/vouchers/...r-30-more-using-ecoupon-tesco-direct-1795016?

You might need an unlock code off ebey?


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 19, 2014)

Comparison of Moto G with Lenovo a850 - Moto G better on a few things but the Lenovo can take 32G storage.


----------



## yield (Feb 19, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> Comparison of Moto G with Lenovo a850 - Moto G better on a few things but the Lenovo can take 32G storage.


The Moto G is cheaper, faster because of lack of bloatware, has a higher screen resolution, gorilla glass and the latest OS kitkat.

Lenovo A850 has a larger screen, can take a microSD up to 32 GB and is dual sim.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5689&idPhone2=5831


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, though I meant to post my own link with that : http://gadgets.ndtv.com/lenovo-a850-1052-vs-motorola-moto-g-1129

Actually the Lenovo a850 can be got cheaper - for £100. But it does look like the Moto G would be the slightly better phone.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 20, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> Thanks, though I meant to post my own link with that : http://gadgets.ndtv.com/lenovo-a850-1052-vs-motorola-moto-g-1129
> 
> Actually the Lenovo a850 can be got cheaper - for £100. But it does look like the Moto G would be the slightly better phone.



Slightly? 

No, the Moto G looking at that comparison (which I think is flawed) is in a different league of quality.  The screen, the storage the, front camera, Android 4.4.

And I just noticed that the Moto G has an FM radio  but you may need to download the Motorola radio app from the Store to use it.  Wonder what that does to the battery? Anyone used it?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2014)

used it but you have to have the headphones plugged in as an aerial which was annoying


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Slightly?
> 
> No, the Moto G looking at that comparison (which I think is flawed) is in a different league of quality.  The screen, the storage the, front camera, Android 4.4.


But I'm not sure I'm bothered by those things you mention - I only do quite basic stuff with my phone - gmail, internet, maps, maybe book reading apps. All I'm really bothered by is getting a phone that will be fast enough to work with apps for as long as possible. This is the annoying thing that has rendered my San Francisco almost useless. So I guess its the processor and RAM I'm most concerned by. Still, it looks like the Moto G is a good deal.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2014)

i went from a san fran to a moto g and the jump is huge, you'll love it


----------



## Riklet (Mar 25, 2014)

just bought the 16gb version for 175e earlier.  so far, so good.  it looks and feels pretty impressive, and is a good update from my almost 2 year old Huawei G300 which had killed an SD card recently and is on its last legs.

no tescos in spain so best offer i've found is 175e which I paid earlier.  about 150 quid.  still feels like a good deal.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought one finally and am enjoying it. I got the 8gb cos I was thinking I would just use it for internet. Now I realise the camera is pretty decent so I'll probably end up using it a fair amount. I could come to regret not getting the 16gb.


----------



## Saratoga (Mar 27, 2014)

That's why I got the 16gb... What do you think of the GPS ? It has 3 modes and only the lowest uses the GPS chip, the rest use gsm and WiFi instead, which can be quite inaccurate!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2014)

uh?
where are those options?
thanks


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Going on holiday soon and I'm thinking of unlocking mine so I can get a SIM in Thailand. 

Is there any need to back up apps etc or is everything stored on Google anyway?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> uh?
> where are those options?
> thanks



Are they the ones in settings/personal/location?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Going on holiday soon and I'm thinking of unlocking mine so I can get a SIM in Thailand.
> 
> Is there any need to back up apps etc or is everything stored on Google anyway?


You can get full back-up apps, but Google remembers what apps you've bought/installed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Crispy said:


> A compromise too far, unfortunately. I'll probably have to get a battery case.


Why are you hung up on batteries? 
The moto battery is fine! Just needs charging every night while you sleep.

I got one last month and while it's frustrating using Android when you're used to iPhones, I am glad I changed down. My only real complaint is that there's not really enough capacity if like me, you use the phone as an MP3 player


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

The large screen is good for watching films and TV on too!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 30, 2014)

Got a 10 out of 10 from Trusted Reviews,they said it was the best budget smartphone currently on the market,just as good as more expensive models.......


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2014)

I've got the Moto X. Best phone I've ever had. Everything just works. Well, apart from voice command. You can still make yourself look a right tit demonstrating that 'feature' to your mates. "Hello Google Now... Hello Google Now... Hello Google Now... Helloooooooooo. Google. NOW!"

Also got a USB OTG cable and a 32GB memory stick that I download films to and play using MX Player via Total Commander.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are you hung up on batteries?
> The moto battery is fine! Just needs charging every night


That is not fine.

You've all been dazzled by shiny baubles! Phone batteries used to last all week! They still can!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Crispy said:


> That is not fine.
> 
> You've all been dazzled by shiny baubles! Phone batteries used to last all week! They still can!


It doesn't matter as long as it lasts all day.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2014)

Crispy said:


> That is not fine.
> 
> You've all been dazzled by shiny baubles! Phone batteries used to last all week! They still can!


I think you are overstating the problem. You get into the habit of plugging it in every night. I place mine by my bed every night anyway as I use it as an alarm clock. So when I put it on the bedside table I also plug it in. I don't have to think about it really.


----------



## de_dog (Mar 30, 2014)

anyone found a desktop dock for the Moto G?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> I think you are overstating the problem. You get into the habit of plugging it in every night. I place mine by my bed every night anyway as I use it as an alarm clock. So when I put it on the bedside table I also plug it in. I don't have to think about it really.


No, "having to charge a phone every day" is "manageable" not "fine". Everybody with smartphones has gotten used to having to remember to plug theirs in before they go to bed. It doesn't mean that's not shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

That's surely a matter of opinion.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No, "having to charge a phone every day" is "manageable" not "fine". Everybody with smartphones has gotten used to having to remember to plug theirs in before they go to bed. It doesn't mean that's not shit.


Come now, this is a bit silly. I could say it's 'not fine' that my kettle doesn't boil itself in the morning and make my coffee before I've got downstairs. But I'm used to the couple of minutes I have to spend making coffee every day, so I don't.

Sure you can make a phone with much longer battery life. But a smartphone isn't that. It's a little computer in your pocket. And it needs charging every day. So what?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> Come now, this is a bit silly. I could say it's 'not fine' that my kettle doesn't boil itself in the morning and make my coffee before I've got downstairs. But I'm used to the couple of minutes I have to spend making coffee every day, so I don't.
> 
> Sure you can make a phone with much longer battery life. But a smartphone isn't that. It's a little computer in your pocket. And it needs charging every day. So what?


So it's a huge issue in the circumstances in which smartphones are useful generally. Forget it _once_ and you're likely to have your phone die on you at a really annoying moment - and that is incredibly easy to do, and may have serious consequences if you're using it professionally.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So it's a huge issue in the circumstances in which smartphones are useful generally. Forget it _once_ and you're likely to have your phone die on you at a really annoying moment - and that is incredibly easy to do, and may have serious consequences if you're using it professionally.


Or just get a phone that takes spare batteries, buy a load on eBay for a fiver each and just keep the things in various pockets/bags etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Or just get a phone that takes spare batteries, buy a load on eBay for a fiver each and just keep the things in various pockets/bags etc.


Which is the problem mentioned here - phones are generally going to the direction of having non-replaceable batteries.

It's still a pain having to carry around replacement batteries anyway. You have to remember to charge *those* and have them in your bag. Really, phones need to last for at least several days without attention.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

You don't forget. You just do it. It's like brushing your teeth or taking a shower.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Which is the problem mentioned here - phones are generally going to the direction of having non-replaceable batteries.
> 
> It's still a pain having to carry around replacement batteries anyway. You have to remember to charge *those* and have them in your bag. Really, phones need to last for at least several days without attention.


I don't see why they have to. It's a computer in your pocket. Of course it uses a lot of power.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's still a pain having to carry around replacement batteries anyway. You have to remember to charge *those* and have them in your bag. Really, phones need to last for at least several days without attention.


I've got a dinky little charger that sits on my desk, and the spares seem to hold a decent enough charge for weeks and weeks rather than days. Seeing as I've got about 6 spares, it's not too hard just to carry one around or leave them in a bag.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't see why they have to. It's a computer in your pocket. Of course it uses a lot of power.


Because it's really not very useful if just one failure to charge it overnight renders it useless. Which it does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Surely it's much easier to just plug it in befoe you go to bed?


----------



## likesfish (Mar 30, 2014)

Well physics is a bit of a bitch you can have a phone last a week but its just a phone and text.
  You want internet, gps,  you tube, apps and ebooks  etc etc its not going to last a week wihout charging.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Because it's really not very useful if just one failure to charge it overnight renders it useless. Which it does.


I can't say that's ever happened to me, but it is a shame that the wireless charging pioneered by Palm has yet to hit the mainstream.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

It's such an odd thing to get hung up on! Carrying around extra batteries when all ypi need to do is plug it in at night.
Weird priorities!


----------



## zenie (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's such an odd thing to get hung up on! Carrying around extra batteries when all ypi need to do is plug it in at night.
> Weird priorities!



Lots of phones don't last a day if you're a heavy user so you carry a battery pack/spare batteries.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

But this one does


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, it happens to be regularly that my phone isn't charged in the morning because of my awful sin of forgetting to plug it in before I go to bed, and anecdotally to lots of other people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Serves you right


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sure people know this, but if you do start the day with only 20% charge or summat, just switch off GPS and Data, which more or less converts it back into a normal phone again and tada! the battery will last all day unless you make lots of long calls. OK, it may cause you some inconvenience, but it's the inconvenience of not having a computer in your pocket, not the inconvenience of not having a functioning phone.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Serves you right


Don't think you'll be getting a product design position for any mobile device companies any time soon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm sure people know this, but if you do start the day with only 20% charge or summat, just switch off GPS and Data, which


makes it completely useless.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm just astounded that this is perceived to be a problem.
Horses for courses I guess


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> makes it completely useless.


It'll still be more useful than Crispy's 'week long' phone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I guess people have different priorities. Who knew?

Still. Weird that a daily charge is seen as a deal breaker


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It'll still be more useful than Crispy's 'week long' phone.


About the same level of utility tbh - in other words less than a notebook and a pen.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> About the same level of utility tbh - in other words less than a notebook and a pen.


Not really. Any stored maps, photos and documents will still be visible, along with email, games, apps etc etc.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Not really. Any stored maps, photos and documents will still be visible, along with email, games, apps etc etc.


From recent experience, a phone without communication is basically a walkman and a limited gameboy. They're profligate with power for everything. I ended up writing down everything I might need in a paper notebook.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> From recent experience, a phone without communication is basically a walkman and a limited gameboy. They're profligate with power for everything. I ended up writing down everything I might need in a paper notebook.


It's really not you know. You can still store a *vast* area of Google Maps on a handset, and have all your notes, books, photos, videos etc onboard. And I speak from recent experience too, from when I was in NYC.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

Thing is, when people say phones batteries  used to last days they're usually forgetting that those phones had very limited functionality. 

On my Moto X at any time I might have high accuracy location, NFC, Wifi, GPS and 4G. I also use it for most of my Internet use, email, music and texting. That takes a lot of battery life. 

Then there's the fact that the screens use massively more battery. 

I would love to have a phone that can do all that and need charging every few days but I don't think it will happen soon.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 31, 2014)

Seeing as the Moto G doesn't come with a charger what compatible chargers are people using other than computer/usb ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Kindle!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 31, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Seeing as the Moto G doesn't come with a charger what compatible chargers are people using other than computer/usb ?



The EU thing means that most chargers of that ilk are now usb, just need the correct cable.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> The EU thing means that most chargers of that ilk are now usb, just need the correct cable.



Sorry but I don't understand what it is that you're saying. The Moto G comes with a usb cable but I'm referring to a mains plug charger from another device that would be suitable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

You can get them easily. It's just a plug with a hole in the back for the USB. I use an old Kindle one.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

USB plugs are about a fiver from Amazon. Make sure you get one that's 1 amp or above.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get them easily. It's just a plug with a hole in the back for the USB. I use an old Kindle one.



I'll use the Kindle one then, didn't know whether it had a high enough amperage to charge the phone in a reasonable time but if Orang Utan's happy with it then that'll do.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

The Kindle one is definitely good enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

It never occurred to me to think about amperage whatever that is. The plug fits so i used it!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It never occurred to me to think about amperage whatever that is. The plug fits so in used it!



Cheers for that, let me know if it catches fire or anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

It won't blow up or anything if it's a USB plug, it just charges slowly if it's under 1 amp.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

How many amp should it be and how do you find out?


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> The EU thing means that most chargers of that ilk are now usb, just need the correct cable.


Did the EU tell companies to stop being cunts and standardise their cables then? Or do you just mean they have to work with different power supplies?


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

Well I'm not an expert Crispy will be able to tell you a lot more than me but 1 amp is fine for a phone. You can tell from the details on the Amazon page. It will say 500mah or 1000mah. 1000 is an amp I think, anyway it's what I bought and it charges a lot faster than my 500mah one. So, er, there you go!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2014)

mAh is milliAmp hours, a measure of battery capacity
You just want to know the plain old Amps for current. Might be listed as milliAmps, in which case divide by a thousand.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2014)

I was thinking about getting one of these on PAYG as I'm on giffgaff.

I don't make that many calls, sand a few texts and currently have a Nokia dumbphone so don't do anything online.  i'd be using the Moto to replace dumbphone and ipod touch which is now getting less and less reliable,plus I can no longer update the iOS.

I reckon I'd use Twitter a fair bit and upload a few photos here and there, and check my gmail when out and about and occasionally use it to find places. SO I used an online data calculator thingymajig that reckoned I'd use about 6-700mb a month.  I was thinking I'd get a 1gb data plan anyway so that seems about right - or does it?

I can get it on Tesco mobile for£15 a month (500min, 5000 text and 1gb) or buy the phone for £130ish (I want 16gb) and spend £10 a month on their goodybag which gives the same more or less (unlimited texts being the difference,  giffgaff to giffaff calls are free but my son no longer has a giffgaff SIM, you can also text twitter for n'owt on gg but I rarely use that, and 080 and 0500 calls are free rather than charged, again, rarely used)

The cost over 24months comes out virtually the the same. GiggGaff and Tesco both piggyback O2 so will work fine for me at home and work (reception I mean)

*Is there any benefit to buying it on a contract over PAYG, or vice versa.
*
Also, would appreciate thought on how good this phone is as an mp3 player as I listen to a lot of podcasts on the bus and in the car.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2014)

i got PAYG, don't make many calls and use it much like you suggest you will, £10 lasts me more than a month

well i did have one! gave it to partner went they went to Argentina the other day
so pondering whether to get a new one now as liked it so much and currently stuck with a san fran blade


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm, a £10 goodybag lasts 30 days and then expires.

Whose network are you using for PAYG.


----------



## Saratoga (Apr 4, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hmm, a £10 goodybag lasts 30 days and then expires.
> 
> Whose network are you using for PAYG.


 sounds like giffgaff


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hmm, a £10 goodybag lasts 30 days and then expires.
> 
> Whose network are you using for PAYG.


yeah giffgaff but don't get goodybags just credit


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2014)

Bloody hell, why can't they just add 64GB of microSD capacity ?
My phone's started to go wrong a bit too often.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2014)

My use sounds comparable to your Throbbing Angel. I'm on Tesco with mine, rolling monthly contract, same price as Giff Gaff who I was with before buying mine. 

Having never used a smartphone on Giff Gaff I couldn't say what their network coverage is like but I find Tesco a bit shit. I rarely get 3g even close to Manchester centre. 

I'd buy it outright and continue to pay monthly, if prices continue to go downwards you could save money.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> It would be my next phone if they fitted a 64GB SD slot.





editor said:


> Can't have the Moon on a stick, squire.





gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell, why can't they just add 64GB of microSD capacity ?
> My phone's started to go wrong a bit too often.



move along now 

Srsly tho'  don't they want you to use google this and google that hence this model - pushing you towards online services.  You can't be surprised at a Motorola seeing as Google own this.  What pisses me off is the price jump from 8 to 16gb, especially with the Apple phones-cheeky bastards


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> My use sounds comparable to your Throbbing Angel. I'm on Tesco with mine, rolling monthly contract, same price as Giff Gaff who I was with before buying mine.
> 
> Having never used a smartphone on Giff Gaff I couldn't say what their network coverage is like but I find Tesco a bit shit. I rarely get 3g even close to Manchester centre.
> 
> I'd buy it outright and continue to pay monthly, if prices continue to go downwards you could save money.



Tesco and giffgaff both piggyback O2 don't they?  Should be the same I would have thought on the reception front as O2.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Tesco and giffgaff both piggyback O2 don't they?  Should be the same I would have thought on the reception front as O2.



I would've thought so but I thought a major network like O2 would have better coverage. Don't recall many problems with GG but on tesco I've had a few occasions when texts haven't sent etc.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2014)

there have been a couple of issues with GG but mostly reliable for me for the last 2 odd years


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> there have been a couple of issues with GG but mostly reliable for me for the last 2 odd years



Same here


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just ordered my unlock code...now realised none of the family have a micro sim to do it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 5, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> You can't be surprised at a Motorola seeing as Google own this.



Google sold Motorola Mobile to Lenovo for 3bn cash.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Just ordered my unlock code...now realised none of the family have a micro sim to do it.


you can cut the down yourself
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=nIdo3sI78dNuwdfzW-JCqQ&bvm=bv.64125504,d.ZGU


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> you can cut the down yourself



We don't seem to have any in the house. (The ones we have are in phones)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 5, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> Google sold Motorola Mobile to Lenovo for 3bn cash.



This phone was conceived of, and released, before that happened. So  assume that's why it is similar to the nexus in some ways (no sd slot, can't change the battery etc)


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2014)

Been using Giffgaff for 3+ years and only 2 bouts of downtime
Bought a MotoG xmas and no issues with the combo... The MotoG is a very slick phone.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2014)

In the pub earlier, me on tesco, mate on gift gaff. No internet for me, his phone was fine.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 6, 2014)

Very odd.  Anyone know what the dealio is with that?

I assume you can get interwebs on your phone at other times?  Have you got the right settings in your phone, etc, blah


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea it's fine most of the time just drops on the odd occasion. Prior to the update it happened much more. 

There's not much to do in settings is there? Just enable data, choose a network and make sure aeroplane mode is switched off?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry, I meant the APN settings.

I've heard a few people moan about tesco and interwebs/MMS usage in the past.  I never had an issue with them when I was with them a few years back but very, very rarely used mobile data way back when.

Might be worth checking?  Although, if you bought the phone from tesco it should be set up correctly 'eh.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

I assume APN settings are right, just been looking online but can't seem to find anything. 

Can't think of many occasions I've got 3g, it's always H+, whatever that means.


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you read this thread from the Motorola forums Chip Barm? Someone on Tesco with the same problem.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I assume APN settings are right, just been looking online but can't seem to find anything.
> 
> Can't think of many occasions I've got 3g, it's always H+, whatever that means.



H+ is better than  3g, sort of 3.5g.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> H+ is better than  3g, sort of 3.5g.



Wow, I feel all special


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 6, 2014)

^^^this^^^

(wot HoodedClaw said)


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Wow, I feel all special


 
It's nicknamed the Chip Barm network.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> Have you read this thread from the Motorola forums Chip Barm? Someone on Tesco with the same problem.



Just had a look, I think that was before the update. I've got a GiffGaff SIM coming anyway so might give it a go for a day just to see if there's much difference. I only went on Tesco because I get extra perks with the kids being on it but tbh I'm hardly using the allowance I get anyway so could easily go back on GG if need be..


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like it's worth a try.

Under Settings > Wireless & networks > More > Mobile networks > Preferred network type, is it on 3G or 4G?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

bmd said:


> Yeah, sounds like it's worth a try.
> 
> Under Settings > Wireless & networks > More > Mobile networks > Preferred network type, is it on 3G or 4G?



Only has 3g mate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has posted this, in Settings, go down to the bottom one About phone and the bottom one in there, Build number...tap it 4 or 5 times and you get Developer options.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 12, 2014)

A weird thing happened to me yesterday, probably because I'm a smart-phone noob.

I got a text, and as I fumbled my phone out of my pocket...the phone spoke the text to me, honest.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2014)

Currently Virgin customers can get the 16gb Moto G for £99 including £10 top up, phone comes unlocked too apparently.


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> A weird thing happened to me yesterday, probably because I'm a smart-phone noob.
> 
> I got a text, and as I fumbled my phone out of my pocket...the phone spoke the text to me, honest.


 
I had once farted about with the Motorola Assistance settings and set it to speak texts to me when I was driving. Forgot all about it, got on the bus and took my phone out. At which point I get a text from my gf and the phone starts reading it out at top volume. Everyone on the bus turns to watch me trying to unlock the phone to turn the volume down whilst the phone was barking out my girlfriend's feelings on the bra and knickers I'd just bought her.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 14, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Currently Virgin customers can get the 16gb Moto G for £99 including £10 top up, phone comes unlocked too apparently.



I saw that on HUKD about a day after the deal broke.  Seems it was a mistake by Virgin sales staff and they are no longer offering this to anyone.  There are some fears that they won't honour some of the  orders too.  Either way - I missed out



On this (buying a Moto G)  I was thinking about getting one on Tesco mobile contract - is this phone going to last 2 years or what?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 14, 2014)

ooh - big text


----------



## bmd (Apr 14, 2014)

Last two years as in won't fall apart or won't be obsolete?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 14, 2014)

I was thinking more of how robust the device is.  I expect it to be outdated in 12 months but as long as it works as it should that won't bother me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2014)

seemed robust to me


----------



## bmd (Apr 15, 2014)

It's got great build quality and one advantage of it being a sealed device is that there are no detachable parts to break. I've got a really nice case for a tenner for mine and it adds that extra layer of protection. I think it will last you two years at least.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2014)

they seem to be going up in price! 
well the 16gb anyway


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 19, 2014)

Where?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2014)

most main places for PAYG
any good deals let me know!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 23, 2014)

I've only really been looking at Tesco and O2

I noticed the 8gb is £100 in Asda (on Vodafone) if you're after an 8gb - £110 in Tesco this morning for the same - networks irrelevant as I'd be unlocking it anyway if I stay on PAYG

I checked on Google Shopping and *the cheapest unlocked deal was £135.99 this morning from* eGlobal Digital Store - never heard of them.

Anyway, they are describing it as Dual Sim - didn't know there was a Dual Sim version.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2014)

ta
seen some of them and one for £140 but with tesco direct


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ta
> seen some of them and one for £140 but with tesco direct



There's a 10% off code for Tesco Direct that gets it to £125.10. TDX-KMNT

e2a: apologies, code seems to have expired.


----------



## shambler (May 13, 2014)

Crikey - there's a new one coming out with 4G and micro SD  

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/388669/...unched-motorola-announces-two-new-smartphones


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2014)

That's very timely - though I'll be faced with a dilemma with what to do with my old phone ...


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

nooooooooo! got one last week in the end


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2014)

A shame they couldn't have made the SD capacity up to 64GB.
Still, it will force me to tidy up my music collection.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2014)

shambler said:


> Crikey - there's a new one coming out with 4G and micro SD
> 
> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/388669/...unched-motorola-announces-two-new-smartphones


And an even cheaper, smaller model, the E for £89.
£89! I might get one.


----------



## mack (May 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And an even cheaper, smaller model, the E for £89.
> £89! I might get one.



Me too - sounds like a good holiday/festival/back up phone


----------



## girasol (May 13, 2014)

Think I will get the Moro G for my son...  His phone is my old HTC Desire and it's cracked and, well, 5 years old I think!

In terms of battery, my HTC One has lasted 24+  hours when in power save mode, which I have on all the time.

I have used it today to track a 45min run and listened to music for 4 hours, and I have 32% left. Battery life on HTC has improved immensely!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 14, 2014)

Aren't the new models of poorer spec?  I seem to recall reading this a few weeks back - dual instead of quad core, no flash on the 'E', no front facing camera either.  I wouldn't worry ddraig.

Of course it depends on what you really want from a device I suppose.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2014)

ai
not that bothered really as getting good use out of it as is


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2014)

mack said:


> Me too - sounds like a good festival phone


Nah, you want a candybar Nokia or similar. Although given everybody else brings their smartphone and rinses the battery by Friday night anyway, it's kinda pointless bringing phones to festivals any more


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 14, 2014)

^^^ this ^^^

cheapo Nokia for festival win with one of they AA rechargery doodads


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

If you get a decent power saving app and turn off GPS/wi-fi etc, you can get a good battery life out of a smartphone - and still have the useful functionality on tap when you need it (I'll be buggered if I'm going back to a dumbphone now). 

Bung in a couple of spare batteries/or a charger in your bag and you're sorted for a weekend.


----------



## Sunray (May 16, 2014)

There is a new Moto E which is 90 quid SIM free at Phones4U and a yet again a smart phone priced for just about everyone.  

http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/13/5712900/motorola-moto-e-report
http://www.phones4u.co.uk/Black/p/MOTEBLCK?packageType=SIMFREE&deviceType=HANDSET

There was a report that there are Android smart phones in China that cost $20. Now that is cheap.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

Just seen the Moto G™ 8GB Black is £105 from Tesco Mobile 
Use code TDX-TH6W to get another £10 off and the phone is £95
Might need to unlock it but you can do that for £1.68 which is not bad


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2014)

I'm holding out for a new model 16GB MOTO G with microSd slot.
My ZTE Skate has given me good use over the past couple of years, but this will hopefully finally get me using the technology properly - I currently have to remove one app to install another and make sure it doesn't install any updates - and rebuild it every 6 months.

I hope the MOTO G will sound as good as a music player - which is what I use my phone for mostly.

I will then need suggestions of a novel use for my current phone - perhaps it will find itself permanently wired to an amp and speaker.


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2014)

> I'm holding out for a new model 16GB MOTO G with microSd slot.


Word is that there will only be an 8GB version because... well, micro-sd slot.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2014)

Oh well - I'll still have 8GB more storage than currently - who knows, before this phone wears out, I may even start using data and clouds and stuff - and maybe actually organising my music collections properly.


----------



## gosub (May 16, 2014)

non replaceable battery though or is there a work around


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2014)

Batteries are always replaceable. The amount of effort involved in doing so varies, however.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2014)

gosub said:


> non replaceable battery though or is there a work around


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

Price drop to £129 on the 16GB version of the original (3G) version 

Tesco Deal 
There is a cashback (around £3-£4) if going through the Topcashback website 
129 Clubcard points (if you collect such things) 

There are some additional discount codes to try but might be for new customers or such? Some might work alongside others?   
TDX-YR7G puts the phone purchase at £109
TDX-PRKW for £10 off


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> TDX-YR7G puts the phone purchase at £109



Was only valid while England were playing apparently.


----------



## dweller (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got a Moto G 4G and a new three sim.
Nice phone for the price and the 4G is superb.
I can't believe I held out on the utter failure that is giffgaff for so long.
I've been using an iphone 3gs for last few months that I inherited and it was constantly crashing.
Glad to get back to android and some speed and power at last.
OK it isn't a flagship phone and doesn't have a super large screen, but it'll do me
 and should run android L when it comes out. 
I don't install loads of apps and big games so hopefully the small internal memory will be enough.


----------



## dweller (Jul 1, 2014)

Listening to music through headphones, the sound is not ipod quality.
Sounds like it is a bit behind a mesh.
A bit disappointing, but I had read that it wasnt so great.
Perhaps there is an equaliser app that could help.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a big shame since it's what I use my phone for mostly.
My ZTE Skate sounds really good - at least as good as my Creative players.
It has "Dolby Mobile", but that is only set to give a bit of pseudo-ambience.

Since I want storage, it'll be the "E".


----------



## Libertad (Jul 1, 2014)

dweller said:


> Listening to music through headphones, the sound is not ipod quality.
> Sounds like it is a bit behind a mesh.
> A bit disappointing, but I had read that it wasnt so great.
> Perhaps there is an equaliser app that could help.



Here you go:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&hl=en_GB


----------



## dweller (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Libertad. Just to say. The headphone audio isn't awful. I'm going to enjoy tunes on it. I don't want to put people off the phone over it. Its a neat device


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2014)

Can we please confirm because there are conflicting reports everywhere.
This 4G phone *doesn't* have an SD slot ?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 1, 2014)

it does...the 4g one that is


----------



## MBV (Jul 1, 2014)

The press releases stated it did.


----------



## dweller (Jul 1, 2014)

4G does have an SD slot. Some reports of it not working with class 10 cards though. I just got a 32gb class 6 one and it works fine. This KitKat doesn't seem to have as many apps able to go to SD as before so I'll be looking into some rooting solutions for that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2014)

Good.
Not sure I'll ever be buying into a fancy 4G data contract, but I'll appreciate more processing power and a better screen.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 3, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Good.
> Not sure I'll ever be buying into a fancy 4G data contract, but I'll appreciate more processing power and a better screen.


Why no 4G, pray tell?


----------



## dweller (Jul 3, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Good.
> Not sure I'll ever be buying into a fancy 4G data contract, but I'll appreciate more processing power and a better screen.


 
If you don't need 4G then I would definitely go for the cheaper 16GB Moto G.
The sd card expansion is a bit rubbish in android 4.4.3 Many apps can't be installed on it and silly things like downloading mp3s and copying them to sd only for them not to play! I found that if I transfer an mp3 from the PC using the cable then it will play. But downloading on phone and then using a file manager to put it on the sd card resulted in a non-playing mp3 that couldn't be found by google music.
Stupid. Also BBC iplayer app will not download programmes to sd card.
I kind of wish I knew this before I bought the phone to be honest...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2014)

I won't be downloading music via the phone or using cloud music services.

My phone is just one of three MP3 players I carry.

A phone with no storage is useless to me and it's a great pity it's only 32GB - I generally expect storage to increase over time.

As for app storage, it will be streets better than my ZTE Skate where I have had to prevent app updates to avoid having to repeatedly factory reset the phone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's an interesting option .... it apparently lets you access large amounts of data on an Android phone peer to peer as well as via your home WIFI.

 

http://www.memorybits.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=26984


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting yet very obvious. I wonder if you can get an equally cheap device for converting an external drive to a NAS.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tesco are selling off their 3g Moto G 16gb phones for £80 as they're being discontinued. 

In store not online, ring to check availability before making a trip.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, saw that on HUKD,

None at the 5 nearest stores to me   and don't want the 8gb


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 8, 2014)

None near me either


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 8, 2014)

Bugger


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 26, 2014)

quick question...

mrs elvis is about to buy the 4G version to replace her recently toilet immersed S2, will the 4G phone work on her existing 3G contract?


----------



## MBV (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes

Moto G takes a micro sim card...


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 26, 2014)

Ta, thought as much


----------



## Kuso (Jul 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> Yes
> 
> Moto G takes a micro sim card...



does it? i couldnt see where to put one??


----------



## Kuso (Jul 27, 2014)

got one of these yesterday.  100quid in o2 shop (plus 10 top up)

love it so far, i was familiar with android from my tablet anyway.

one question> where can I go to turn all the loads of notifications i get?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Kuso said:


> does it? i couldnt see where to put one??



The new one ie, the 4g model has a micro sim slot, for £100 yours will be the 3g, which doesn't.

Anyone know how do I check my contacts are saved to my phone not my sim?

Having numbers transferred tomorrow and don't want to lose them all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 28, 2014)

They should be syncing with your Gmail account


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 28, 2014)

So they are


----------



## Kuso (Jul 28, 2014)

Mines going back to the shop already. Hand the screen has gone kinda blue and all ducked up. Raging.

I've just got it all set up as I like it too. Anyway to back out up do when I get a new one I can just make it look like this?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 31, 2014)

Had a bit of a play with mrs elvis' moto g 4g and i'm rather impressed, for the money it's an excellent phone. the camera is a bit crap, but it's surprisingly fast with a great screen. she's very happy

a small thing though, her version of chromecast is older than mine so she can't cast her phone screen onto the tv, something she was hoping to do and there's no update available. odd


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> The new one ie, the 4g model has a micro sim slot, for £100 yours will be the 3g, which doesn't.
> 
> Anyone know how do I check my contacts are saved to my phone not my sim?
> 
> Having numbers transferred tomorrow and don't want to lose them all.



Mine is the older non LTE version and mine has a micro sim . Ive heard the newer LTE version also has a micro SD card slot, is that true?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 5, 2014)

FaradayCaged said:


> Mine is the older non LTE version and mine has a micro sim . Ive heard the newer LTE version also has a micro SD card slot, is that true?



Just checked GSM Arena, as I thought you may have been confusing micro and nano sims. But no, both the "3g" and "4g" models take micro sim cards.

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g-5831.php
http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g_4g-6355.php


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aye


----------



## Riklet (Aug 5, 2014)

mine was stolen in bogotá so i bought a moto E.  its alright for 100 quid or so, technology is more expensive here.

the only advantage i can see is the SD slot, basically everything else is a bit inferior, most noticably the camera, which has no front one or flash.  the screen is still v good and it´s fast and a lot better than other budget smart phones im sure.  also, i think the sound quality for music is pretty decent.

overall worth paying more for the moto G any day, will probably get a 4g one when back in the UK.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you plug the moto g into your TV to watch stuff?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2014)

is that not what chromecast is for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

My Moto seems to have a bug with Chrome. Pages often goes blank after loading and you have to open up a new tab and reload. Well annoying.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah thats happened to me too, more with my moto E tho.

Android or chrome glitches tho... ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Think it's Chrome as there are users on Google complaining about it happening on the desk- and laptops


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

mine has been flickering now and again with chrome, seems ok most of the time


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Can you use other browsers on the phone?
It's become a right pain in the arse.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 8, 2014)

you should be able to use firefox
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox&hl=en_GB
Dolphin (which was my favourite android browser before Chrome)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser&hl=en_GB
and Opera (which compresses data before sending it to you so has a smaller data footprint than others, although last time I used it a lot, it was doing it via servers in Norway, so I got things like Norwegian language adverts in Facebook)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.mini.android&hl=en_GB


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Are they any good though? I HATE CHANGE


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 8, 2014)

One way to find out.  They are all good, in my opinion, your milage may vary.  If you've got a very limited data allowance I'd go for Opera, otherwise I'd say as they cost nothing, install one, if you don't like it, go on to the next one.   Firefox uses a lot of memory to run apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Memory is always a problem, so I shall try one of the others. Ta!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

opera works fine


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Isn't that the iPhone one? I didn't get on with that


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

dunno about iphone browsers, thought mac was safari


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, safari! I'm sure I've used opera before though


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 8, 2014)

Opera is on iOS, but it's also on Android, Blackberry/etc and Mac/PC/Linux.  It's also available for 'dumb' phones.  

Here's a review 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/24/3381468/opera-mini-7-5-android-hands-on


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 16, 2014)

My wife broke her screen accidentally by crushing it in her handbag. Screen went black on one side. Followed the instructions on the Motorola website in regards to getting a quote for a fix and sent it back. The phone came back four days later with a new screen and no charge. It was in warranty but I'm still amazed it came back fixed without question.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

I have just received delivery of a Moto G (4G version). I bought a 32GB SD card for it, but it looks like I need to do an update before it's recognised. Nice bit of hardware. Snappy response, lovely screen, solid construction. Amazing price.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

ooh, how much?

e2a £130!!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ooh, how much?
> 
> e2a £130!!


It's ridiculous how cheap they can sell this sort of hardware for. I wanted to get an iphone, cos Sparrow has one, I already have a fair few apps purchased for my ipad, and I have no experience with Android whatsoever, but the price differential is just stupid.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah it's a no brainer!

gonna get the 4g one when I'm back in the uk and give the e to my dad. Sounds great, as long as they sort out the hardware issues.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

Riklet said:


> Yeah it's a no brainer!
> 
> gonna get the 4g one when I'm back in the uk and give the e to my dad. Sounds great, as long as they sort out the hardware issues.


If you mean the SD card error, that's fixed in the latest update


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2014)

Where can I get one for £130 ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

02


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2014)

so that's with a PAYG contract ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/phones/moto/g-4g/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

payg is not a contract


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2014)

but the phone is locked to O2 ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

how the fuck should i know?, find out yourself, cheers


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2014)

If I had a clue about telephones I wouldn't be asking would I ?
My Orange phone is full of their crap.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

you asked where you could get one for that price i went and found the link for you
you just asked another question


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> but the phone is locked to O2 ?


 
You can get them unlocked for about £15. If it's PAYG from O2 it will be locked to them.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

bmd said:


> You can get them unlocked for about £15. If it's PAYG from O2 it will be locked to them.





gentlegreen said:


> If I had a clue about telephones I wouldn't be asking would I ?
> My Orange phone is full of their crap.


It's no big deal, just port your number across. Call Orange and ask for your PAC. You then activate the new O2 SIM, call O2 and give them your PAC. Should start working the same day.


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's no big deal, just port your number across. Call Orange and ask for your PAC. You then activate the new O2 SIM, call O2 and give them your PAC. Should start working the same day.


 
Really? So if you buy a PAYG from O2 they will unlock it for you straight away with a PAC? Never knew that.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

bmd said:


> Really? So if you buy a PAYG from O2 they will unlock it for you straight away with a PAC? Never knew that.


It won't be unlocked, you'll be on O2's PAYG. It just means you can keep your phone number.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2014)

PS: I just went on the Play store and got treated to a 5 minute animated film, in 3D so I could turn around and point the phone in different directions and see the whole scene. Was amazing! If you see a little red hat floating around the app store, tap it!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> PS: I just went on the Play store and got treated to a 5 minute animated film, in 3D so I could turn around and point the phone in different directions and see the whole scene. Was amazing! If you see a little red hat floating around the app store, tap it!



(Re: Spotlight) Impressive as it may seem (impressive is the only point of it) I've found it highly unreliable. When you try to run it it refuses and then just casually floats accross the screen when you're trying to do something else. Not good when this is supposed to be demonstrating the tech capabilities.

Bought mine last week (8GB/4G). My only previous smartphone was a Wildfire S which I bought nearly three years ago and, whilst initially impressing me, soon proved to be a piece of shit. It currently has next-to-no apps installed and is forever complaining about lack of space to the point of 'no, you cannot upgrade/read the news etc...'

Love the screen - not as sharp as my nexus 10 tablet but then nothing is ISFAIK.

The battery is impressive - having the screen on proves as much of a draw as elsewhere, but I'm genuinely impressed by the background usage. Hell, the first day I owned it I left it unconnected overnight with wifi on and it lost 5% charge over seven hours or so! Providing you don't tax it too much, you really can forget to charge it and not panic in the morning.

Newbie question: is there any way I can have tabs display in Chrome as they do on pc/tablet (i.e. displayed individually below the URL bar, as opposed to under a button)?


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 21, 2014)

Blackberry 10, everything else just ain't there. Once you go black you don't go back.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Once you go black you don't go back.



In their shareholders' wildest dreams...


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 21, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> In their shareholders' wildest dreams...



Hehe, very true! 

That said Blackberry 10 is by far the best mobile OS I've ever used in my own experience. Don't confuse it with the old style Blackberry OS7 etc.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2014)

I've never owned a Blackberry, but as someone who types as fast using the default Google keyboard as I can at my PC, I just don't see the point in Blackberrys


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2014)

Aren't blackberries trainer smartphones for kids? One step up from FisherPrice


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Hehe, very true!
> 
> That said Blackberry 10 is by far the best mobile OS I've ever used in my own experience. Don't confuse it with the old style Blackberry OS7 etc.


What do you like about it?


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2014)

Moto G2 is rumored to be coming out with a larger 5" screen, and 16GB plus sd card option. 
Front stereo speakers.
Ram is still 1gb
Be interesting to see if they keep the price down.


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2014)

quite a decent "dolby" audio equaliser developed for moto g 
no root required
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2781648


----------



## Libertad (Sep 3, 2014)

Motorola is going to announce the Moto G2 on Thursday:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/motorola-moto-g2-shows-up-on-indian-import-database


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2014)

Am very happy with my G, apart from one thing - the sound quality. At low levels, you can hear noise very clearly on everything. Very noticeable and a real shame  It's like the shitty built-in audio from a 1990's PC.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 14, 2014)

Is that on speakers or on headphones as well?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Is that on speakers or on headphones as well?


On headphone. Haven't plugged it into any speakers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh dear. That rules it out for me.
That's the primary use I make of my phone.
I'm probably a lot less fussy than I used to be, but my ZTE Sk8 (Orange Montecarlo) to my ears sounds better than my Creative Zen.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh dear. That rules it out for me.
> That's the primary use I make of my phone.
> I'm probably a lot less fussy than I used to be, but my ZTE Sk8 (Orange Montecarlo) to my ears sounds better than my Creative Zen.


I take it back - it was just a couple of really bad quality podcasts >_<


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 29, 2014)

I just got one and so far i'm liking it, the battery is a lot better than my old Nexus 4 managed but it hasn't had enough time to show off any glaring issues yet.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 10, 2014)

lost mine at the weekend. :-(

anyone know of anywhere selling the 1st gens off cheap? or a goo price of the 2nd gens anywhere?


----------



## Kuso (Dec 10, 2014)

carphone warehouse only have 100 something of the 2nd gen in stock.  145 sim free


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

has anyone had a problem with this phone, where it doesn't charge? 
I didn't plug it in overnight and now it won't charge at all. is it borked?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone had a problem with this phone, where it doesn't charge?
> I didn't plug it in overnight and now it won't charge at all. is it borked?


I held the power button and the down volume button for two minutes and it rebooted. Yeah!
My weekend's still fucked though


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello all

I'm wondering if anyone can give me some advice?

Just recently got the LTE. I can make calls, send and receive texts, etc but when I tried to call my phone from my landline at home, I got the message ' unable to connect to the mobile'. I got my Mr Sparkybird to call me from his mobile, same message.

Took it to the phone shop - they called me from their landline and my phone rang!.Eh? The guy suggested either I had dialled the wrong no (no) or there was no signal.

Got home, made calls - same problem as before.
I'm with Virgin on sim only and the phone is showing a good signal. 

Any ideas? It's odd that I can make calls, so I can't see how it is the signal?? I transferred my number to the new phone (new sim though)
Thanks in advance
SB


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 29, 2014)

Call home from your mobile. 1471 it to ensure you have the right number, call back again.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks for that. I have narrowed down the problem to the fact that if I have it on wifi then all calls are sent to voice mail. If I switch off wifi then calls get though. I have tried another sim and it works fine, so the problem must be with the phone or the settings


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 29, 2014)

One problem I have with my Moto G is having to switch off Wifi when I'm out or it latches onto any old connection. Proper annoying.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmm, well it seems to be that if the phone is trying to connect 4G then calls go to voicemail when wifi is on. My phone is 4G capable, but my contract isn't, so I have been playing around with getting it to only connect 3G and it seems to work (a bit....).


----------



## Yata (Jan 22, 2015)

got a sim only 30 day rolling contract a few years back on 3 that has unlimited internet + tethering support, says on 3 site that all tariffs are 4g but surely this would be too good to be true? really wanting to try it out with this phone

has anyone tryed this? the plan is The One Plan from 3, 25 a month for unlimited tethering. if the 4g works then great but if not guess the 2nd gen moto g is better?

really need the new phone too ive got this pretty decent unlimited data tethering plan but the damn sim card is in an iphone 3gs with a smashed up screen that doesnt work half the time. bit annoying


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever successfully tried mounting a USB stick onto the moto g. If you go to storage in settings, there is the option to mount a USB stick.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2015)

uh?


----------



## Yata (Jan 24, 2015)

Just got the 4g brilliant phone although Tapatalk seems to be now rubbish. Any way to get an older version that is actually use able?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2015)

Why use tapatalk at all? Pointless app.


----------



## yield (Jan 27, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Has anyone ever successfully tried mounting a USB stick onto the moto g. If you go to storage in settings, there is the option to mount a USB stick.


uk benzo How about SanDisk 64GB Ultra Dual OTG Micro USB Flash Drive?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2015)

yield said:


> uk benzo How about SanDisk 64GB Ultra Dual OTG Micro USB Flash Drive?



That's a cool idea I didn't know existed. 

They sell it for data transfer....don't know why you wouldn't just use a cable. However to expand storage....I've got 80gb on my phone (internal memory/card) but if I was going away for a long time, then that could come in handy to store extra films and backup photos.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 1, 2015)

What's the best way forward with a cracked screen? They seem cheapish on eBay, etc. The phone itself is still use able.


----------



## Mindles$ (Apr 9, 2015)

I recently got the moto g 4g with LTE. I'm quite impressed by it. I'm currently using it as a WiFi router with my unlimited 3 data sim

If anybody needs 50gig storage similar to Dropbox check out mega on the play store


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a Moto G and really like it. One problem though, is that I can't work out how to text one person's phone number to another person. There must be a way of doing this without having to write it out.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2015)

go into contacts, long press on number, choose 'copy to clipboard'
go to text msg, long press and 'paste'


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2015)

or click the 3 dots on top right of screen and 'share' then 'via messaging'


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2015)

The clipboard one works, but there's no messaging option on the share via list.

Thank you!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Update for 2015, priced from £159.










> • Android 5.1.1 Lollipop
> 
> • Moto Assist, Moto Display, Moto Actions
> 
> ...



http://www.wirefresh.com/moto-g-2015-a-bright-cheap-and-very-capable-bargain-of-a-smartphone/


----------



## Chz (Jul 29, 2015)

Since they're offering different variants, it would be nice if there was a Snapdragon 618-equipped one (that's two fast and heavy cores on top of the four light cores in the 410 here) at around £200-250. The one and only thing it really lacks is CPU/GPU oomph, given that it's barely (in computer terms - less than 50%) faster than when it debuted in 2013.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

The extra GB of RAM is sorely needed. My 2014 G is forever quitting background processes (ie. the music player) when eg. viewing a dense web page. This is something that's unequivocally better on iOS - certain classes of background process get cast-iron protection, so music carries on playing seamlessly no matter what. Sparrow's 512MB iphone 4s feels much better at multitasking.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah and how much did that cost!  the iphone4


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

ddraig said:


> yeah and how much did that cost!  the iphone4


Oh about 3x the price  but the hardware is technically inferior.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2015)

I probably need to finally bite the bullet.
I have to run old versions of apps on my Orange Monte Carlo and some I can no longer run at all.

Oh and it has a habit of crashing if I actually use it as a phone...


----------



## Chz (Jul 29, 2015)

Chz said:


> Since they're offering different variants, it would be nice if there was a Snapdragon 618-equipped one (that's two fast and heavy cores on top of the four light cores in the 410 here) at around £200-250. The one and only thing it really lacks is CPU/GPU oomph, given that it's barely (in computer terms - less than 50%) faster than when it debuted in 2013.


Seems the only option is the "Moto X Play". Which is a slightly downgraded Moto X, rather than an upgraded Moto G. To be honest, I'd be happy with the G's screen and camera on it and save a few pounds.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> This is something that's unequivocally better on iOS - certain classes of background process get cast-iron protection, so music carries on playing seamlessly no matter what..


On similarly priced handsets? Unequivocally  nope.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> I probably need to finally bite the bullet.
> I have to run old versions of apps on my Orange Monte Carlo and some I can no longer run at all..


Bloody hell - how old is that?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2015)

Dec 31, 2011 apparently ... so 3 1/2 years - but it's used 99 percent of the time as MP3 player and WIFI radio ...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> On similarly priced handsets? Unequivocally  nope.


You shouldn't *have* to pay so much for competent multitasking. Google has bottomless funds and could ringfence certain background tasks the same way Apple does, but they choose not to and that makes me sad when I have to relaunch my music player several times a day.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> You shouldn't *have* to pay so much for competent multitasking. Google has bottomless funds and could ringfence certain background tasks the same way Apple does, but they choose not to and that makes me sad when I have to relaunch my music player several times a day.


Really not sure why you're still comparing it to a phone that costs three times as much. I've never had any problems with playing back music.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Really not sure why you're still comparing it to a phone that costs three times as much.


Damn right I'm comparing it, because this sort of thing *shouldn't* cost that much. It's a software problem, not a hardware one, and Google has more than enough resources to solve it.


> I've never had any problems with playing back music.


Really never had Play music quit in the background while loading a big web page?
To test, I just closed all running apps, started a song in Play Music, then went to theverge.com (notoriously data+script-heavy site). Music stopped playing before the page had even finished loading.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Really never had Play music quit in the background while loading a big web page?
> To test, I just closed all running apps, started a song in Play Music, then went to theverge.com (notoriously data+script-heavy site). Music stopped playing before the page had even finished loading.


Have you tried that on a clean reinstall? 

There could be all sorts of things causing your problem.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Have you tried that on a clean reinstall?
> 
> There could be all sorts of things causing your problem.


I can't remember things being any better when I bought the thing tbh, but I suppose I'll give it a go at some point.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I can't remember things being any better when I bought the thing tbh, but I suppose I'll give it a go at some point.


Have you tried other, lighter, music players too? Might be worth a go.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Have you tried other, lighter, music players too? Might be worth a go.


Got any recommendations? I tried a couple off that recent thread, but they didn't do any better.

Thing is, as far as I can tell, there's no special protection for certain classes of background process, so when the foreground app needs more RAM, the OS will happily quit background stuff no matter what it's doing.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Got any recommendations? I tried a couple off that recent thread, but they didn't do any better.
> 
> Thing is, as far as I can tell, there's no special protection for certain classes of background process, so when the foreground app needs more RAM, the OS will happily quit background stuff no matter what it's doing.


Maybe give Shuttle Music and AIMP a go? I'm warming to Phonograph (free).

Also: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.musicplayer.player.mp3player.white


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 31, 2015)

Music always bombs out on me if i'm playing Clash of Clans. Quite annoying.

I broke my screen not long ago so i may be picking up a third gen to replace my second gen. The only reason i'm hesitating is that i'm thinking of jumping to Microsoft when they do a W10 flagship phone.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2015)

mine has started playing up as it goes
restarting and staying on launch screen or going round in circles and needing the pin treatment!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Have you tried other, lighter, music players too? Might be worth a go.


All the music players I have used crash all the time, esp after the Lollipop install. It's pissing me off massively. Loads of apps crash all the time, the screen freezes or goes black. Major pain in the arse.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 31, 2015)

I got notification to upgrade moto G 1st gen to lollipop. I regret it so badly. Moto G has become sluggish, unresponsive at times and down right a pain in the arse to use


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> I got notification to upgrade moto G 1st gen to lollipop. I regret it so badly. Moto G has become sluggish, unresponsive at times and down right a pain in the arse to use


Haver you tried a factory reset?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Bloody hell - how old is that?!



Not as old as my still-working and still in everyday use Orange San Francisco (2010, and still going strong!).


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> I got notification to upgrade moto G 1st gen to lollipop. I regret it so badly.


I haven't seen that, but if I do I'll turn it down!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not as old as my still-working and still in everyday use Orange San Francisco (2010, and still going strong!).


I had one of them until earlier this year when I got a Moto G.  It was still working, but the internet had become unbearably slow to load and it ran out of space for more apps.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> I got notification to upgrade moto G 1st gen to lollipop. I regret it so badly. Moto G has become sluggish, unresponsive at times and down right a pain in the arse to use


Yup. Me too. Major headache


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I haven't seen that, but if I do I'll turn it down!


What? It came out ages ago! How come you haven't been sent plagued by update reminders?


----------



## dweller (Aug 1, 2015)

I rooted my 1st gen 8GB 4G Moto G straight away and have been using a fairly straight forward cyanogen-based lollipop rom that pretty much cured the whole RAM music player dropping out problem. It also left me much more room to install apps. 
Phone isn't perfect (camera is crappy), but it is still pretty damn good and I won't be upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Damn right I'm comparing it, because this sort of thing *shouldn't* cost that much. It's a software problem, not a hardware one, and Google has more than enough resources to solve it.
> 
> Really never had Play music quit in the background while loading a big web page?
> To test, I just closed all running apps, started a song in Play Music, then went to theverge.com (notoriously data+script-heavy site). Music stopped playing before the page had even finished loading.


The way Android handles audio generally is a bit of mess. Like you say, really should have been sorted by now.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The way Android handles audio generally is a bit of mess. Like you say, really should have been sorted by now.


Strange then that so many Android handsets should be so warmly praised for their audio performance in this round up: Phones for audiophiles - 5 handsets with quality sound processors


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Strange then that so many Android handsets should be so warmly praised for their audio performance in this round up: Phones for audiophiles - 5 handsets with quality sound processors


The audio quality may be fine, but the way the OS handles audio means that certain processes suffer from latency issues big enough to render it useless for  many audio applications. This is why you won't see very many Android tablets in the hands of audio engineers, the apps just aren't available.

It's a niche market for sure, but annoying all the same. The hardware can do it, Google seemingly can't be arsed to sort out the code.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The audio quality may be fine, but the way the OS handles audio means that certain processes suffer from latency issues big enough to render it useless for  many audio applications. This is why you won't see very many Android tablets in the hands of audio engineers, the apps just aren't available.
> 
> It's a niche market for sure, but annoying all the same. The hardware can do it, Google seemingly can't be arsed to sort out the code.


Good job no one here has been trying to use the Moto G for niche audio applications then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Haver you tried a factory reset?


i've done this, but can't recover my apps, contacts or messages now, despite backing up vie Google. I managed to get my photos and music back cos I copied the entire internal drive to my laptop before resetting, but I imported my contacts from Gmail and none of them are phone numbers, just email.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i've done this, but can't recover my apps, contacts or messages now, despite backing up vie Google. I managed to get my photos and music back cos I copied the entire internal drive to my laptop before resetting, but I imported my contacts from Gmail and none of them are phone numbers, just email.


Worst case, just go into the store and download them again manually.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i've done this, but can't recover my apps, contacts or messages now, despite backing up vie Google. I managed to get my photos and music back cos I copied the entire internal drive to my laptop before resetting, but I imported my contacts from Gmail and none of them are phone numbers, just email.



This is why I am hesitant to hard reset. It is a pain in the arse and there is no guarantee. With android, I am finding it is one step forward, two steps back. Google expect everyone to have devices (note that I deliberately did not use the word phone) that have endless amounts of storage and RAM. With every OS upgrade, things become shittier.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Worst case, just go into the store and download them again manually.


From where? Where have my contacts gone? I think it never backed them up, which is why I can't find them. Even though there is a box to tick in settings asking you if you want to back them up.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> From where? Where have my contacts gone? I think it never backed them up, which is why I can't find them. Even though there is a box to tick in settings asking you if you want to back them up.


Open a browser and go to gmail. In the top left corner there is a menu marked Gmail:

 
Click on that and select contacts. You should see all your contacts there. If you can see them there but they are not appearing on your phone, then go to your phone and select Synch all. You'll find that under accounts -> Google.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Open a browser and go to gmail. In the top left corner there is a menu marked Gmail:
> 
> View attachment 74855
> Click on that and select contacts. You should see all your contacts there. If you can see them there but they are not appearing on your phone, then go to your phone and select Synch all. You'll find that under accounts -> Google.


thanks, i've done that and i see my phone contacts in the contacts list on the browser on my laptop, but only the email addresses seem to have been imported into my phone


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks, i've done that and i see my phone contacts in the contacts list on the browser on my laptop, but only the email addresses seem to have been imported into my phone


Have you tried to "synch all" on your phone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Have you tried to "synch all" on your phone?


 i don't have such a feature, but i re-synced both gmail accounts in account settings, and they've finally appeared after a few tries. not sure why it didn't do it before. 
I still don't know where all my messages have gone though. what a palaver


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't have such a feature, but i re-synced both gmail accounts in account settings, and they've finally appeared after a few tries. not sure why it didn't do it before.
> I still don't know where all my messages have gone though. what a palaver


Glad to hear you've got your contacts back. AFAIK the only way to backup and restore messages is with a 3rd party app such as SMS Backup and Restore. If you don't have a backup then your messages are gone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2015)

oh well, no great loss. just a few addresses cos i'm that disorganised, i never lift them from texts


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, this guy likes it. Very much indeed. 









> It's fast and fluid. More so than those phones that cost $500 more. It's not doing a bunch of stuff, so I get why it's faster, but still — it's nice to see something this responsive. That might change when I load it up with apps, and maybe then it'll be a more fair comparison. But out of the box, it's a better experience than just about any phone you can buy from your carrier.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/30-minutes-moto-g


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 6, 2015)

What do you all suggest as backup software? I have resisted factory resetting/clearing partition cache etc, as I believe that it is unacceptable that one has to endure technological shite in the name of technological progression. But my phone has slowed down to a snail's pace.

Bloody pain in the arse.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2015)

just plug mine in through usb to computer and copy the whole phone into a folder


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2015)

ddraig said:


> just plug mine in through usb to computer and copy the whole phone into a folder


I did that but still lost all of my messages


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2015)

ah! yes, i use sms backup for that and it goes into a folder in gmail


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2015)

The phone is definitely a winner: 



> It's easy to look at specs and compare the third-gen Moto G to similar devices, but this phone isn't about numbers, it's all about the experience. And as affordable experiences go, it's a true return to the top.
> 
> Great software, including some useful Motorola-specific apps, make it a clean and clever device to use, while its decent battery life, water-resistance, improved camera, and the addition of Moto Maker personalisation options really make this Moto G stand out (the cherry finish of this review sample certainly helps too).
> 
> ...


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 7, 2015)

The reviews all seem to recommend getting the 16 gb version, but I'm struggling to find somewhere that sells it.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 7, 2015)

Would anyone have an opinion on if the Samsung Galaxy S4, or the new Moto G is better?

I have just got a reconditioned S4 for £150 which doesn't fully work.  I can either go for a replacement S4, or a refund and get the third-get Moto G.  

Ta.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2015)

heinous seamus said:


> The reviews all seem to recommend getting the 16 gb version, but I'm struggling to find somewhere that sells it.


I got mine from Ebay, sent from Hong Kong.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 7, 2015)

Hmm I've been reading nightmare stories all morning about how your phone isn't under guarantee etc. if you ship it from abroad. What do you do if it all goes wrong? Perhaps I'm worrying too much.


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2015)

heinous seamus said:


> Hmm I've been reading nightmare stories all morning about how your phone isn't under guarantee etc. if you ship it from abroad. What do you do if it all goes wrong? Perhaps I'm worrying too much.


Be patient!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2015)

Great review here: 
http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...ew-best-budget-smartphone?CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there a 16 gig version of the new Moto G?


----------



## Riklet (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems not to be out yet.

Im holding out for the 16gb one with 2gig of ram, too. No sign yet.

How would it compare to an LG G3? That's come down in price a lot, seems a good deal as well. Thoughts?


----------



## dweller (Aug 17, 2015)

I like my old moto G so good to see this new version sports a better camera, that is the big letdown of the old one. 
2GB Ram but only on the expensive one is a pity.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2015)

Riklet said:


> Seems not to be out yet.
> 
> Im holding out for the 16gb one with 2gig of ram, too. No sign yet.
> 
> How would it compare to an LG G3? That's come down in price a lot, seems a good deal as well. Thoughts?



Apparently you can get them directly from the motorola online store. But you end up waiting a week or two for delivery.

http://www.motorola.co.uk/products/moto-g


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2015)

What's the problems with the camera on the 1st gen? I've had several phones including an iPhone and it's the best one by far.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2015)

low res compared to most


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the problems with the camera on the 1st gen? I've had several phones including an iPhone and it's the best one by far.


Must have been an old iPhone


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting comparison between Apple's iPhone 5C and the Moto G:  
http://www.macworld.co.uk/review/ip...hone-5c-smartphone-comparison-review-3504804/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Must have been an old iPhone


iPhone 3. Made everything orange.

With the Moto, I am very impressed with the camera. You can take much better action shots with it than any phone I've had.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> iPhone 3. Made everything orange.
> 
> With the Moto, I am very impressed with the camera. You can take much better action shots with it than any phone I've had.


God yes, well compared to an iphone 3, it's much better.
But by today's standards, it's pretty crummy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2015)

It's not crummy at all. It takes fantastic photos.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2015)

It can but it's hit n miss and obvs not as good as one with higher resolution


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2015)

ddraig said:


> It can but it's hit n miss and obvs not as good as one with higher resolution


It's the most consistent camera I've had.
The resolution is high enough. It's not for miliitary purposes ffs. All you need to do is see your family's smiles.


----------



## yield (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd be tempted by the new 2gb ram & 16gb Moto g but my first generation is still going strong.

Still get a full day out of heavy use.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

Do the new gen Motos have better batteries than the first gen? Mine doesn't even last one day.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 28, 2015)

Orang Utan i've got a moto G 3gen - the basic 1gb RAM one on O2/Tesco, and its my first smartphone... i've had it about a month.

i probably make 3 shortish calls, send half a dozen texts, read a dozen emails and do about 45 mins browsing per day, as well as do instagram messaging, and fuck about with mapping and astronomy apps. my battery lasts about 3 days assuming i switch it off at night (11pm to 6am), and don't mind it going down to the battery saving mode which cuts out a lot of functionality in order to keep basic stuff going.

the camera is _excellent, _i won't pretend i've got completely used to the way focusing etc.. works, but i'm taking some incredibly well defined piccys that print out really well and look gorgeous.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 21, 2015)

I got a message on my first gen moto-g to update to android 5.1.

Has anyone done this yet? If so, how do you find it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2015)

I got the message this morning, but I won't be updating cos the last one just made everything run worse.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 21, 2015)

I updated yesterday, haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 21, 2015)

Took half an hour or so, haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2015)

Got message but not done yet


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 22, 2015)

I bit the bullet and updated to 5.1, as I really couldn't see how anything could be worse than 5.0.

First impressions: My first gen moto G is running a lot faster and is more responsive (similar to when it was running 4.4). I hope it stays this way.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2015)

So if 5.x has had the bugs squashed out of it now, how do I update? It's an unlocked phone with a giffgaff sim. If I go Settings, About Phone, System updates, it says I'm up to date (on 4.4.4)


----------



## souljacker (Oct 22, 2015)

I've fucking had it with my moto 4g. The touch screen is playing up massively with apps opening on their own, keys being pressed by some ghostly user and what looks like some dead pixels down in the bottom right. Couple that with its complete inability to do more than one thing at once (listen to music AND browse the internet? Why would you want to do that?) plus its shitty camera and oversensitive power button. I'm even considering going back to Samsung, its that shit.


----------



## dweller (Oct 22, 2015)

Still using my 4G LTE 2014 edition
  not the new one
 just upgraded to 5.1.1 sabermod rom by beeeto on xda forums
everything is working nice and smooth
the whole problem with music/browser crashing due to lack of ram
 hasn't been an issue since using these custom roms
 but really the phone should've worked better without needing these fiddly workarounds.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 23, 2015)

I can report that my first gen moto G is still running smoothly. I can actually make phone calls again without 6 seconds of lag! Woot!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah, I took the plunge yesterday and it's better


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2015)

Again: how do I do the update, if "Settings, About Phone, System Updates" insists that 4.4.4 is up-to-date?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2015)

It should show up automatically. It pesters you every day until you say yes


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 23, 2015)

Am getting really pissed off with my Moto G 4G too. It's just got sooo fucking slow. Black screen freezes all the time. Am suspecting some of it might be caused by my launcher (Action Launcher) but it's making me look enviously at other phones. But there still doesn't seem to be much better at the under £200 mark.


----------



## Almor (Oct 23, 2015)

souljacker said:


> I've fucking had it with my moto 4g. The touch screen is playing up massively with apps opening on their own, keys being pressed by some ghostly user and what looks like some dead pixels down in the bottom right. Couple that with its complete inability to do more than one thing at once (listen to music AND browse the internet? Why would you want to do that?) plus its shitty camera and oversensitive power button. I'm even considering going back to Samsung, its that shit.


 
I get ghost screen presses too, mostly triggered by one area of the screen on mine, so if I avoid it, it's usable most of the time...

Mine's still in warranty so I should probably try to get it sorted out properly


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2015)

I could do with a new phone. Is this still the best bet in this sort of price range?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I could do with a new phone. Is this still the best bet in this sort of price range?


It's certainly one of the very best and fantastic value: The best cheap smartphones 2015 reviewed | Stuff


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2015)

editor said:


> It's certainly one of the very best and fantastic value: The best cheap smartphones 2015 reviewed | Stuff


Reviews of the camera aren't that great though.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Reviews of the camera aren't that great though.


I'm not sure what you're going to expect for a cheapo phone, but the Motot G 015 has had some reasonable enough reviews: 



> Upgrades continue with a new 13Mp camera, up from 8Mp which is impressive for a budget smartphone. In fact, it's the same camera from the Nexus 6 (which Motorola made) with improvements such as a new lens and an IR filter. There's a dual-LED flash, too and video can be shot at up to 1080p or 720p for slow motion.
> 
> The front camera has also been increased in terms of resolution, from 2- to 5Mp with a wide angle lens making it able to offer much higher quality selfies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2015)

The camera is very good. Better than any other phone I've had.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2015)

Can someone recommend a portable charger for the Moto G? When I'm out all day the phone sometimes runs out of power.

Also are there ways of reducing battery use?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 2, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Reviews of the camera aren't that great though.



Pah!  I love my Moto G - can't find anything much to fault it on.  The 'calculator' app could be slightly better; but that's about it..


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Can someone recommend a portable charger for the Moto G? When I'm out all day the phone sometimes runs out of power.
> 
> Also are there ways of reducing battery use?


decent portable chargers are quite pricey - i just plug mine in at every opportunity, but you may not have that opportunity in your job. i can't even get a coach from leeds to london without it running out unless the coach has working sockets. which makes you wonder - what's the point in a cheap phone if you have to spend 1/3 to 1/2 of the cost of it on a portable charger so it can last you a whole day?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Can someone recommend a portable charger for the Moto G? When I'm out all day the phone sometimes runs out of power.


I can. This one is small, stylish, well built and  fantastic value for £6:








RAVPower 3rd Gen Luster Mini 3350mAh Portable Charger
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00X9VKZIO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I can. This one is small, stylish, well built and  fantastic value for £6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Only £6 but they want £4 to deliver it.  Can you buy it in the shops?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Only £6 but they want £4 to deliver it.  Can you buy it in the shops?


Ah, I'm on Prime so got free delivery. For a tenner it's still really brilliant value, but look on eBay if you're desperate to save the pennies.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2015)

I use an Anker one. Costs more, but does a lot more charges


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I use an Anker one. Costs more, but does a lot more charges


How do you know that?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2015)

The size


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> The size


Oh you meant the battery capacity. I thought you meant the amount of battery cycles. Yes you can get powerbanks with bigger capacities, but the appeal of this one is that it is actual small and light enough to carry everywhere and has more than enough juice for a full charge. Snd it hasn't got a pointless torch too.


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2015)

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 rebadged ZTE is a good, possibly better, alternative to the Moto G.

Octocore and hd screen. Comparison Vodafone Smart ultra 6 vs. Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) - GSMArena.com

Amazon are doing it for £100 though you'll need to unlock if you're not on Vodaphone.

ZTE though so maybe some bloatware.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 13, 2015)

The smaller and lighter the battery, the less capacity it has when compared to other batteries with the same chemistry.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2015)

yield said:


> Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 rebadged ZTE is a good, possibly better, alternative to the Moto G.
> 
> Octocore and hd screen. Comparison Vodafone Smart ultra 6 vs. Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



That looks very impressive for the price. Are they hard to get unlocked?

Edit. You can get a code of eBay and also cases. 

The Note 2 I gave my girlfriend is playing silly buggers so this could work for Xmas. Hopefully not to much of a downgrade.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Again: how do I do the update, if "Settings, About Phone, System Updates" insists that 4.4.4 is up-to-date?


Anyone?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Anyone?


Sometimes it can take a while for a system update to come through so you have to suffer weeks of others going on about how happy they are with their new OS upgrade. Is yours locked to a network carrier?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Sometimes it can take a while for a system update to come through so you have to suffer weeks of others going on about how happy they are with their new OS upgrade. Is yours locked to a network carrier?


Nope. Unlocked on giffgaff


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2015)

Bought unlocked or bought on a network and you unlocked it?

I ask because my  MotoE was on Tesco and I unlocked it - it took a good few months before it updated.  No idea if it having been on Tesco matters or not, but, if it does, I suppose those suppliers are given less precedence.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bought unlocked or bought on a network and you unlocked it?
> 
> I ask because my  MotoE was on Tesco and I unlocked it - it took a good few months before it updated.  No idea if it having been on Tesco matters or not, but, if it does, I suppose those suppliers are given less precedence.


Ah yes I did get it from Tesco. Didn't think it needed unlocking seeing as it worked with my existing sim.

How do I do that then?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2015)

I think you'll just have to wait unfortunately


----------



## Hollis (Nov 17, 2015)

I problem with my Moto G 4G is it does seem to be eating data, as compared to my old Samsung.  Not sure if this is because its 4G or simply because it's I using it to surf loads more because its, err, better.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2015)

Hollis said:


> I problem with my Moto G 4G is it does seem to be eating data, as compared to my old Samsung.  Not sure if this is because its 4G or simply because it's I using it to surf loads more because its, err, better.


Have you disabled all the things that quietly sync and eat data without telling you?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah - I disabled the chrome browser (I think) which improved things... but it still seems to get through a lot.  

My other moan is that I've run out of memory fairly quickly, and keep having to transfer stuff to the SD card - although there's a lot of stuff you can't transfer onto it, and certain apps it doesn't seem to want you to delete/move..


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2015)

yield said:


> Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 rebadged ZTE is a good, possibly better, alternative to the Moto G.
> 
> Octocore and hd screen. Comparison Vodafone Smart ultra 6 vs. Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



That's looking like a decent option for me - they reckon a 128GB SD card will work in it with no problems. 
I've been happy enough with my Orange ZTE Skate for the past 4 years ...


----------



## redcogs (Dec 16, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Have you disabled all the things that quietly sync and eat data without telling you?


Is there a list of data munching things that i could disable?  i'm new to mobile phone stuff, and am struggling a little with a moto G 4g.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

One good thing about the phone is how resilient it is to dropping. Dropped it twice while on my bike now and it's just bounced. Hasn't even turned off. An iPhone would have shattered...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

I dropped mine and the screen cracked


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I dropped mine and the screen cracked


Ah, well I've been lucky or you've been unlucky!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 16, 2015)

redcogs said:


> Is there a list of data munching things that i could disable?  i'm new to mobile phone stuff, and am struggling a little with a moto G 4g.



I just turn mine off. I downloaded summat called power toggle to make this easier. You don't have to faff about going into settings.


----------



## redcogs (Dec 16, 2015)

How do you text and receive texts / calls when its turned off?  do you mean at night?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 16, 2015)

I mean I just turn off the mobile data, you can still receive/make calls and texts.  The phone stays on 24/7.


----------



## xenon (Dec 16, 2015)

redcogs said:


> How do you text and receive texts / calls when its turned off?  do you mean at night?


You turn off the apps that use data. Googlemaps, Crhome, Skype, things that send you notifications etc. Your mobile voice / txt connection will still work but you won't have things using data in the background.

You can do this manually in the Recent Apps screen, (whatever it's called.) The square icon at the bottom IIRC.  Or like Throbbing Angel says, use an app that makes it a bit easier.


----------



## xenon (Dec 16, 2015)

OH yeah, or just turn off mobile data altogether when you don't need it...


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 16, 2015)

redcogs said:


> Is there a list of data munching things that i could disable?  i'm new to mobile phone stuff, and am struggling a little with a moto G 4g.


It's mostly things that involve messages and notifications, such as email, Facebook, Twitter. It's a good idea to go into the settings of each one and make sure it's only checking for messages when you actually want it to. I tend to set them all to "check manually".


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 16, 2015)

have a look at Power Toggles – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## treelover (Dec 16, 2015)

i have the Moto E, apart from a smaller screen, its great


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2015)

...


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 17, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Only £6 but they want £4 to deliver it.  Can you buy it in the shops?


Lidl have them for around a fiver


----------



## Idaho (Dec 17, 2015)

treelover said:


> i have the Moto E, apart from a smaller screen, its great


I've got a couple of those for my daughters Xmas presents. Picked them up for £85 each.


----------



## redcogs (Dec 17, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> have a look at Power Toggles – Android Apps on Google Play


thank you TA


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2015)

treelover said:


> i have the Moto E, apart from a smaller screen, its great


I absolutely loathe my Moto E, sorry. The camera is pretty poor and it regularly crashes on wake. I think it is the worst budget smartphone I've ever had.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Get a lenovo K3 note.  You can get them bloatware free from uk suppliers now for £130 quid.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 20, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I absolutely loathe my Moto E, sorry. The camera is pretty poor and it regularly crashes on wake. I think it is the worst budget smartphone I've ever had.



Never had that crashing issue with mine. 



fractionMan said:


> Get a lenovo K3 note.  You can get them bloatware free from uk suppliers now for £130 quid.


. Is that the Lemon?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Never had that crashing issue with mine.
> 
> . Is that the Lemon?



I've worked out the lemon comes in many 'flavours'. The newest (and the one I've got) is the K3 note.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2015)

My 4 year old ZTE can now not run Youtube properly, so I've just taken a punt on the evil Vodafone also ZTE  - which lacks some of the sensors my old phone has ...   but it's got a full HD screen ... interesting that the Lenovo plays lossless audio implying that they've put in some effort ... though I'm perfectly happy with MP3 when on the move ... I'll have to see if the new ZTE is as good as my current one sound-wise ... I may well use it mostly as a small tablet and carry on with my old phone as an MP3 player - but it will get used at home in lieu of a TV - especially if I can get used to wearing a VR adaptor .. and it will be available for if I go out somewhere warranting navigation and course logging ... so I'll have to see what apps to remove from my old phone.

I sadly can't imagine my social life changing to the extent of actually needing to be away from home or even make phone calls ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> Get a lenovo K3 note.  You can get them bloatware free from uk suppliers now for £130 quid.


fractionMan  how are you getting on with yours ... before I open the box of the Vodafone ZTE thingy I've just ordered ... similar spec but seriously lacking in the sensor department - not that I was going to more than dabble in VR --- I read the Lenovo will take a 128GB SD card too ?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 21, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> fractionMan  how are you getting on with yours ... before I open the box of the Vodafone ZTE thingy I've just ordered ... similar spec but seriously lacking in the sensor department - not that I was going to more than dabble in VR --- I read the Lenovo will take a 128GB SD card too ?



The camera on mine is OK.  It's not going to win any awards, but it's not awful either.  Other than that, I really like the phone now I've removed all the bloatware.  The screen is lovely.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> fractionMan  how are you getting on with yours ... before I open the box of the Vodafone ZTE thingy I've just ordered ... similar spec but seriously lacking in the sensor department - not that I was going to more than dabble in VR --- I read the Lenovo will take a 128GB SD card too ?



I'm not convinced a bit of card is going to allow anyone to do more then dabbling in VR.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm not convinced a bit of card is going to allow anyone to do more then dabbling in VR.


To be honest I'm more interested in occaisional stereo videos of tropical reefs, but I find Second Life mildly amusing sometimes ...

It seems Vodafone value-engineered their ZTE-built phone ... it caught me by surprise because my Orange ZTE skate has more sensors in it
I may have to wait for a bit until I can be sure I can get a really big SD card in something of this ilk. The Lenovo is also rated highly for sound - and my current phone is an MP3 player as much as anything else ...

The Lenovo seems to have bugs with the GPS - though I will eventually buy a dedicated device.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2015)

Most GPS units I've used, either for walking or driving are far less user friendly and slower then using a modern smartphone.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2015)

This is a Moto G thread. Start your own thread about Lemons or whatever!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2015)

Well compared to these new full HD phones, the MotoG seems to be slipping behind ... I was all set to buy one.

Maybe when it's got a 1080p screen and 128gb of external storage but without losing niceties like the gyro I'll be happy to pay the slight premium.
I think I can live without the thermometer or barometer and maybe even the compass ...  but these new sensors are very cool things - I had no idea ..

MEMS accelerometer - Google Search


----------



## Almor (Dec 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ah yes I did get it from Tesco. Didn't think it needed unlocking seeing as it worked with my existing sim.
> 
> How do I do that then?


 
Did you ever get an answer about updating your phone?
I meant to post a link
updating to lollipop with usb connection to pc

Apologies if you've seen/tried it; searching threads for links isn't possible? Not for me anyway 

I've just harassed Motorola support to get mine repaired, although sending it back looks like a pain in the arse, and I refused to factory reset over live support because it's pretty clearly a hardware fault that has always existed on the phone, but it comes and goes so I've been able to convince myself it's usable, though I suppose I'll have to reset before I send it back to them...
I was going to just go with a 3rd gen and keep the faulty 2nd gen as a back up (I like the phone, it's just faulty, and I thought an upgrade would be nice, although I hoped it would last longer) but I've been playing with a 3rd gen and I don't like it so much


----------



## Mindles$ (Apr 7, 2016)

Almor said:


> I've been playing with a 3rd gen and I don't like it so much



Hello Almor, what didn't you like about the 3rd gen?

I'm asking as I've recently exchanged my 11month old moto g 4g (xt1039) bought in Argos for a 3rd gen (xt1541) & think its a brilliant phone, more so now that I am able to tether my ps4, PC & hudl2 via its WiFi hotspot & utilise the unlimited data that my monthly plan gives me. For some reason when I bought the G2015 last year I wasn't able to do this so took it back & downgraded to the 1st gen xt1039 as the function works fine on that handset.

I think the battery life isn't as good as my old moto but the bigger screen & more memory & power makes up for it.


----------



## Almor (Apr 10, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Hello Almor, what didn't you like about the 3rd gen?
> 
> I'm asking as I've recently exchanged my 11month old moto g 4g (xt1039) bought in Argos for a 3rd gen (xt1541) & think its a brilliant phone, more so now that I am able to tether my ps4, PC & hudl2 via its WiFi hotspot & utilise the unlimited data that my monthly plan gives me. For some reason when I bought the G2015 last year I wasn't able to do this so took it back & downgraded to the 1st gen xt1039 as the function works fine on that handset.
> 
> I think the battery life isn't as good as my old moto but the bigger screen & more memory & power makes up for it.


 
Battery life despite the larger battery, it also occasionally drained the battery overnight for no reason I could find; it doesn't feel more powerful /responsive; it doesn't feel as solid; the g3 screen feels sticky and not as responsive, until you try to scroll through a webpage full of links and then it clicks through frequently even when I'm careful to swipe
I don't hate it, I've kept it as a backup and use it at home on WiFi because the larger screen is a little easier to read

I'm glad it's working out for you though


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2016)

Just bought one of these as a stopgap / backup, seems pretty fucking decent 

Just putting Android 6 on it... Pleasingly free of crudware too.

£120 is a bargain


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 10, 2016)

Managed to break the screen on my moto G



Tough little bastard that it is

Could not survive an Irish wedding


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> Managed to break the screen on my moto G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did that this weekend too


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2016)

ok, it's dying on me now.
I've been offered a new phone for my birthday, so was thinking of getting a Moto E. How does it compare with the G? I use my phone for internet, kindle and music and don't need too much fancy stuff,  but I do need 8GB at least to store the music.
So this one might serve my needs? Motorola Moto E 2nd Generation smartphone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, and what is the advantage of 4G?
Do you need to check with your phone company to see if they do it?
I've got a feeling that 3 don't do it on the deal I have, but I don't understand these things


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 11, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, it's dying on me now.
> I've been offered a new phone for my birthday, so was thinking of getting a Moto E. How does it compare with the G? I use my phone for internet, kindle and music and don't need too much fancy stuff,  but I do need 8GB at least to store the music.
> So this one might serve my needs? Motorola Moto E 2nd Generation smartphone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics



Probably.

Smaller screen and worse cameras than your Moto G, though. Oh, and no flash.



Orang Utan said:


> Oh, and what is the advantage of 4G?
> Do you need to check with your phone company to see if they do it?
> I've got a feeling that 3 don't do it on the deal I have, but I don't understand these things



4G is faster innit.   I have the older version Moto E which can't do 4G LTE but does do H+ which is nearly as fast (theoretically).  A lot of it depends on what the signal is like near you from my experience.

I thought Three did do 4G btw... 4G at no extra cost on Three


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes Three definitely do 4G. Very few providers don't, among them Virgin Mobile and Vectone.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

£59 at Tesco Direct at the moment Orang Utan 
Tesco Mobile Motorola Moto E™ (2nd Generation) Black £59 @Tesco Direct
Couple of quid to unlock via eBay


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Unlock?  
Eh? 
Why does a new phone need unlocking? 
I'm already under contract,  so surely i just need a sim free phone?


----------



## LeslieB (Apr 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Unlock?
> Eh?
> Why does a new phone need unlocking?
> I'm already under contract,  so surely i just need a sim free phone?



A sim free phone won't need unlocking. The example posted above isn't sim free, so will rquire unlocking for anything other than the Tesco Mobile network.

If you want a simple, safe option, the phone is available sim free here, obviously it is more expensive. Buy Sim Free Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen.4G Mobile Phone - Black at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for SIM free phones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Ah OK,  thought only stolen phones needed to be unlocked,  hence all those dodgy signs in markets claiming they can unlock your phone


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

Most phones are sold locked to a network in order that they recoup monies from you in either contract or PAYG charges- you are locked to their network.

Unlocked phones generally cost more which is why the unlocked examples in this thread are £20ish more that the Tesco Direct one I linked to.

I bought my Moto E from Tesco for £60 when it was on offer when the phone was costing more everywhere else, unlocked it for £2 after getting a code from eBay - now I can use any SIM card in it.
It is very common and quite easy to do.

You don't _need_ a SIM free (unlocked) phone if you're staying with Three, you just need a phone that can use a Three SIM card. Why spend the extra £20? 

As LeslieB says, though, getting your phone from Argos is the safe, simple option. But is more costly.


Are you choosing the E rather than a G because someone else is paying?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Why spend the extra £20?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get a SIM free 3 locked phone then?
And yes, it's for my birthday from my mum,  so can't ask for a phone that costs more than about £70 really. Even £70 is a stretch


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry, I don't understand 'a SIM free 3 locked phone'

You mean a phone you can use with 3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sorry, I don't understand 'a SIM free 3 locked phone'
> 
> You mean a phone you can use with 3?


Yes. I have a SIM already so just need the phone


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

You can use any phone that is locked to Three, or any SIM free phone - people refer to 'SIM free' as 'unlocked' and the terms are used interchangeably.

As long as the phone can handle 3G/4G, you'll be fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

So if I want to save £20, how do I go about getting a locked phone? (also consider that an old lady will be ordering it off the internet)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> So if I want to save £20, how do I go about getting a locked phone? (also consider that an old lady will be ordering it off the internet)




buy phone
go on eBay and search on Motorola Moto E unlock 2nd generation - lots of sellers
pick a seller with good feedback
provide them with the info they need to generate your unlock code (usually just the make/model and IMEI)
pay them - usually £2 or less
wait for code to arrive (up to 24 hours sometimes - I bought mine as I went to bed and it was ready when I woke up 8 hours later)
follow instructions with the code
Doing this will very probably invalidate your warranty I'm told - how Tesco can tell I have no idea. I had no cause to use my warranty in the 12 months anyway so it wasn't an issue for me.

*This seller* gives the instructions in the listing if you want to look first- I am not recommending this seller or the listed item


You don't sound comfortable with this I gather OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Nope.  Not at all.  Needs to be legit.  
Will just send the Tesco link to ma.
Cheers for the advice though


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

The Tesco phone won't work with your 3 sim unless you get it unlocked, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2016)

Arse. This is ridiculous. Why can't we just abolish contracts. No one wants them.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> So if I want to save £20, how do I go about getting a locked phone? (also consider that an old lady will be ordering it off the internet)


I think you need to buy direct from 3, which probably means a contract.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 12, 2016)

Or buy the one from Argos that is SIM free that LeslieB linked to


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2016)

Got a Tesco locked phone in the end. 
About to unlock it by eBay but a quick question. 
I have a lot of music on my old phone.  Will  I be able to access it without my sim card in? Could I carry on using it as a music player?


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a Tesco locked phone in the end.
> About to unlock it by eBay but a quick question.
> I have a lot of music on my old phone.  Will  I be able to access it without my sim card in? Could I carry on using it as a music player?



Yes and Yes.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 25, 2016)

I've got an update system message on my moto g. 

Anyone else got it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> I've got an update system message on my moto g.
> 
> Anyone else got it?


Yep


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yep


 How does your moto g run with it installed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> How does your moto g run with it installed?


It runs


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2016)

Its better, you can move stuff and run apps of the SD card


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It runs



Thanks for the info. Very informative.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Thanks for the info. Very informative.


Well, nothing bad happened yet


----------



## heinous seamus (May 15, 2016)

Dropped my phone one time too many last night and the screen cracked. Does the warranty cover cracked screens?


----------



## Almor (May 15, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Dropped my phone one time too many last night and the screen cracked. Does the warranty cover cracked screens?


 
From my argument with Motorola support
""According to Motorola terms and conditions physical or liquid damage will not cover under warranty."

So, probably not unless there's a specific warranty for gorilla glass?



You could try contacting their customer support if you fancy an argument but I don't have a link to it on the phone


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 15, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Dropped my phone one time too many last night and the screen cracked. Does the warranty cover cracked screens?


I reckon ' no '


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2016)

my old one died after a few years so got a 3rd gen for £140 from argos, loving it so far


----------



## heinous seamus (May 16, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Dropped my phone one time too many last night and the screen cracked. Does the warranty cover cracked screens?



I've just ordered a new screen. I'm planning on replacing it myself. Can't see how it could go wrong really


----------



## IC3D (May 16, 2016)

Mines cracked no where stocks screens


----------



## dweller (Jun 1, 2016)

the screen on mine has gone tits up, coloured lines all over the place, still usable but only just.
This happened after I was showing friends the google cardboard VR stuff.
Seems to have fried the GPU or something.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

dweller said:


> the screen on mine has gone tits up, coloured lines all over the place, still usable but only just.
> This happened after I was showing friends the google cardboard VR stuff.
> Seems to have fried the GPU or something.


Have you tried turning it off completely and then back on?

*sorry if I'm stating the obvious


----------



## dweller (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Have you tried turning it off completely and then back on?
> 
> *sorry if I'm stating the obvious



yes, unfortunately all the visual problems are there right from the boot screen which is why I'm pretty sure 
 it is hardware not software, 
I've had a good couple of years use out of it but I'm now a bit scared of using VR on the next phone I buy.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2016)

Is there any way to get control of app permissions on and old Moto G with the latest updates? I downloaded a recommended app to do it but it doesn't work on Android 5.1.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> Is there any way to get control of app permissions on an old Moto G with the latest updates? I downloaded a recommended app to do it but it doesn't work on Android 5.1.


Any ideas on this? Or is it just not possible?


----------



## ash (Jun 14, 2016)

Any ideas of where to get a screen replace walk in central London it close to Brixton?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2016)

I think it might be time to join the modern world and am thinking of a G4 plus - to get the extra microSD storage capacity among other things - though a 256GB card adds another 70 quid ...

But then I have to find a use for my Orange Montecarlo ...


----------



## QOTH (Jul 6, 2016)

My MotoG (2nd gen) is coming to the end of its life i think - had the screen replaced once and it's cracked to fuck again and getting slow and erratic. 

I've been looking at Wileyfox as an alternative as the newer Motos don't seem to have had such a good write up. I like the idea of it being waterproof though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 10, 2016)

QOTH said:


> My MotoG (2nd gen) is coming to the end of its life i think - had the screen replaced once and it's cracked to fuck again and getting slow and erratic.
> 
> I've been looking at Wileyfox as an alternative as the newer Motos don't seem to have had such a good write up. I like the idea of it being waterproof though.



Cheers QOTH 

I've just been looking at the Wileyfox site and reviews on other sites about the Storm and the Swift...now got my eye on a swift with the dual simm capacity...


----------



## stdP (Jul 11, 2016)

I've bought myself a Swift, although being a geek I'm ripping out the CyanogenOS and putting on a google-free CyanogenMod build instead. The Swift itself seems a plenty good piece of kit, especially for the price, but I'm no expert on android.


----------



## QOTH (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wileyfox-S...qid=1468313196&sr=8-1&keywords=wileyfox+swift

If you're a prime member the Swift is down to £94 - good deal or no? 

I had heard it was worth waiting to get the Storm but there's close to £100 difference between the two.


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2018)

I've got a Moto G that has recently started playing up. It can be quite slow and some of the apps often don't respond. I suspect this is to do with its age. Is there a way of improving the performance? I already clear the cache regularly. 

Will stopping the apps updating themselves help?


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 2, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'll be interested to see what the screen looks like as this can be the biggest thing that lets down some budget phones like the Huwai.



My Huawei P9 has a class screen. Battery is going to shit though 

Edited to add: not a budget phone though really.


----------



## donkyboy (May 11, 2018)

the moto g6 and g6 plus is now out


----------



## Poi E (May 12, 2018)

Got the G6 plus. Shit camera but otherwise OK (poor focussing in low light being the main issue. Wife's G5 camera is much better.)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 12, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I've got a Moto G that has recently started playing up. It can be quite slow and some of the apps often don't respond. I suspect this is to do with its age. Is there a way of improving the performance? I already clear the cache regularly.
> 
> Will stopping the apps updating themselves help?


I factory reset mine and wiped data as I was giving it away.  Person who has it says it's going well


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I factory reset mine and wiped data as I was giving it away.  Person who has it says it's going well


Thanks, but I don't want to wipe all my data!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 12, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Thanks, but I don't want to wipe all my data!


It sorted the persistent issues I'd had with it 
Most data can be retrieved if you save it,  can't it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Thanks, but I don't want to wipe all my data!



It's pretty easy to backup. Even if you don't want to wipe it, this is worth doing anyway, just in case.


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's pretty easy to backup. Even if you don't want to wipe it, this is worth doing anyway, just in case.


I've not done it before. How do you back up?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 13, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I've not done it before. How do you back up?



Is it signed in with a Gmail account? That should take care of most stuff like photos.

What else do you have on there?


----------



## Almor (May 13, 2018)

SMS backup and restore will back up texts and call history, if they're important to you

It would be nice if there was a straightforward way to back up settings and WiFi saved networks and Bluetooth pairings
I think these can be backed up but I've never waded through the various third party utilities that claim to do it to find a good one, I expect root is required


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is it signed in with a Gmail account? That should take care of most stuff like photos.
> 
> What else do you have on there?


Yes, they have my photos and address book. What about apps, text messages and whatsapp messagges?


----------



## lazythursday (May 13, 2018)

Your apps download automatically when you log in to your phone.


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2018)

FFS I got an app called mobikin assistant for android that was recommended for storing all your data. I have factory reset my phone, but the app won't let me reload my other apps unless I pay for the full version.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2018)

Why can't you reload apps yourself? Google Play store gas a handy Library tab in 'My apps & games'.


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why can't you reload apps yourself? Google Play store gas a handy Library tab in 'My apps & games'.


Great, Thanks for that


----------



## lazythursday (May 13, 2018)

Yeah I've never had to install a special app, I swear either the apps have downloaded automatically or Google has asked me which I want to restore when I've connected my Google account.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 13, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Yes, they have my photos and address book. What about apps, text messages and whatsapp messagges?



What's app messages should just sync across. Apps you get a list of ones you've downloaded before when you reset the phone or get a new one and it asks if you want to download them again. You can get an app to back up text messages, but I dont normally bother, so can't recommend a specific one.


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2018)

getting my g6 plus delivered tomorrow. very good specs for under 300 squids.


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2018)

just noticed it doesn't have a LED notification light on front-which is odd.....

but anyway, ordered a case for it. unfortunately, it's shipping from outside the UK


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 13, 2018)

God that's ugly


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2018)

I likey

ps it's clearly copying the famous Mondrain dress by YSL 1965. always loved the colours and wanted to paint my living room feature this colour combo 

mondrian dress - Google Search


----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> Yeah I've never had to install a special app, I swear either the apps have downloaded automatically or Google has asked me which I want to restore when I've connected my Google account.


So I've reinstalled all the apps I want, apart from the bus one, which I can't find. 

My phone is running much better now, so thanks Miss-Shelf! 

AFAIK everything is back apart from my photos and videos which are stored in various places, I don't want all of them back on my phone, just a few, so need to sort that.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Got the G6 plus. Shit camera but otherwise OK (poor focussing in low light being the main issue. Wife's G5 camera is much better.)



I got mine today. can you confirm where the photos you take is saved to? I cant find the gallery app anywhere. It seems to save to google photos. gallery isn't on the phone itself?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 14, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I got mine today. can you confirm where the photos you take is saved to? I cant find the gallery app anywhere. It seems to save to google photos. gallery isn't on the phone itself?



Google photos is also a gallery app that merges local with cloud. If you look with a file manager they will be there.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Google photos is also a gallery app that merges local with cloud. If you look with a file manager they will be there.



i rather it had a gallery app like samsung rather than saving to google photos. might look on play store for one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 14, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i rather it had a gallery app like samsung rather than saving to google photos. might look on play store for one.



Why wouldn't you want your photos backed up? 

Anyway I'm sure you will find plenty on there. I've gone the other way use Google Photos as my default over the Samsung...


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why wouldn't you want your photos backed up?
> 
> Anyway I'm sure you will find plenty on there. I've gone the other way use Google Photos as my default over the Samsung...



i will probably get used to it, tbh. first day usage.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 14, 2018)

Nice thing about Android of course is you can do that. . 

One thing I disliked about the G4 was the camera. Viewed them on the S8 I replaced it with and turns out it was the screen I didn't like. Had some printed quite large and they are great.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 15, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> the moto g6 and g6 plus is now out



And the G5 is down to £109 on Giffgaff and O2. Both plus £10 top up and probably network locked,mind


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Nice thing about Android of course is you can do that. .
> 
> One thing I disliked about the G4 was the camera. Viewed them on the S8 I replaced it with and turns out it was the screen I didn't like. Had some printed quite large and they are great.



have you found the call volume on this low? took a call and caller volume seems low which makes it hard to hear what the caller is saying. can't seem to find anything on setting about call volume


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 9, 2018)

update on this. really has great battery life.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 9, 2018)

I've still got my Moto G 2nd gen 4G - my first smartphone, had it over 3 years now
Going strong, still, battery is good, sometimes gets stuck if there's too much open


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2018)

My battery has been running down much quicker recently. Could this be due to the hot weather?


----------



## keybored (Jul 10, 2018)

Maggot said:


> My battery has been running down much quicker recently. Could this be due to the hot weather?


How old is the battery?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2018)

keybored said:


> How old is the battery?


About 3 years.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2018)

Maggot said:


> My battery has been running down much quicker recently. Could this be due to the hot weather?



Probably a bit of both. My OH was at the F1 on Sunday and her iPhone which is usually pretty good at lasting a day and a half, just went down rapidly in the heat, not helped by us texting constantly to tell her how many seconds X was behind X or what happened to so and so to cause a safety car.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2018)

anyone else have the charging issue?
I got the G4 and it's failing, happened to my G3 as well, charger doesn't always work and even when connected it sometimes goes down or takes a long time to charge
also hasn't said "turbo charge" for ages
not sure if the port on phone or something else, have googled, read a few threads on forums and a couple of shit youtube videos saying to reboot it or put it in freezer etc
cheers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 11, 2018)

ddraig said:


> anyone else have the charging issue?
> I got the G4 and it's failing, happened to my G3 as well, charger doesn't always work and even when connected it sometimes goes down or takes a long time to charge
> also hasn't said "turbo charge" for ages
> not sure if the port on phone or something else, have googled, read a few threads on forums and a couple of shit youtube videos saying to reboot it or put it in freezer etc
> cheers



Failing charger? I seem to remember the G4 needs a special charger for turbo, which is a bit shit.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Failing charger? I seem to remember the G4 needs a special charger for turbo, which is a bit shit.


ta
tried a few different ones and it works on partners G5

and mine won't connect to computer anymore for longer than a few seconds


----------



## chilango (Jul 11, 2018)

Fluff in the port?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2018)

chilango said:


> Fluff in the port?


gonna try that theory when i can find my compressed air can!
ta
does seem to be a bit better just from booting it up by holding down power button for a while


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 30, 2018)

any g6 plus owners managed to set up gboard and mini me? the option isn't there for me:

Move over Memoji: Here's how to use Google's custom Mini selfie stickers in Gboard


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2018)

DO NOT GET the G6 play! Good battery but shit sound recording on videos for some reason, it's a known issue as I discovered after getting one


----------



## what (Aug 31, 2018)

My G6 plays gone back after the mic broke in less than 2 months. Seems like a common problem. Bloody frustrating having a phone where no one at the recieving end can hear you.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 1, 2018)

I got my g6 delivered yesterday, it looks dead swish but I'm a bit scared of the whole thing being made of glass. 

Loving it so far, upgraded from a g4 with a ghost inside. Not really had much chance to try much but I'll post any problems/gushing joy here.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 1, 2018)

what said:


> My G6 plays gone back after the mic broke in less than 2 months. Seems like a common problem. Bloody frustrating having a phone where no one at the recieving end can hear you.



A lot of people online advised against getting the g5, saying the g4 was a better phone.

I just wait for my phones to break before upgrading, was just good timing.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh and the fingerprint thing


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm in the market for a g6 plus.  Seems like a pretty decent phone for the money.  Bit worried about the issues with mics/sound, though.  Are there any phones with comparable specs (64gig, running latest Android, good all day battery - all essential) for a similar price.  Doesn't have to be the best of the best, but something that will last me two or so years without becoming defunct/falling to bits would please me lots.


----------



## shambler (Oct 28, 2018)

I've finally, after 5 years, retired my OG Moto G. It was almost a sad moment.

That thing was immense. Literally would chuck it about in demonstration of its sturdiness. The fucker still works, but has gotten pretty slow and fleet of juice. At ease, soldier.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 5, 2018)

Both me and Mrs K are looking to replace our Moto G3's - we're thinking about the G6plus which is 64Gb rather than the G6's 32Gb, and of course the G3's 8Gb. We're not into gaming or watching movies, it's just photos, internet, SM etc...

We both like android, and we've been very happy with the G3's reliability and functionality, though the memory size has been problematic occasionally.

Can anyone suggest anything better than the G6/plus for the £20per month mark...?


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2018)

At £20 a month, the Galaxy A7 is ridiculously better than any G6. Motorola kind of dropped the ball this generation - they either needed to up the specs or drop the price and did neither. I see the Huawei P20 Lite at £16/mo and that's still better than the G6 Plus at the same price. At £13/mo, the Honor 9 Lite is a fair comparison to the top end G6.
(all prices from Carphone Warehouse)


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm happy with my G6 but as Jon-of-arc said the sound quality really is crap, it's fineish for spoken word stuff but music sounds really tinny, to the extent that is makes you pull faces. I listen to the radio on mine but never music radio.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 25, 2019)

I've been very happy with my G5, but it's full up and most of the Apps won't transfer to the memory card.

I have been looking at the G6 and G7 with 64Gb but they are too big and quite pricey.

kebabking what did you get in the end?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 25, 2019)

I got the G6 plus - I'm very happy with it, the memory is _huuuuuuuge,  _the camera is fantastic.

The only problem I had with my G3 was the memory filling up with crap. I've had this one 7 months and I don't think I've cleared the cache yet...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2019)

Boudicca said:


> I've been very happy with my G5, but it's full up and most of the Apps won't transfer to the memory card.
> 
> I have been looking at the G6 and G7 with 64Gb but they are too big and quite pricey.



I am also looking for something small and cheap. I still have a Moto G original, and don't want anything which is much bigger than that.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 26, 2019)

I dropped my last G6 in the bath, looked into a G7, by all accounts not worth it, I bought another G6, great phone.


----------



## yield (Jul 26, 2019)

shambler said:


> I've finally, after 5 years, retired my OG Moto G. It was almost a sad moment.
> 
> That thing was immense. Literally would chuck it about in demonstration of its sturdiness. The fucker still works, but has gotten pretty slow and fleet of juice. At ease, soldier.


I've tired the original Moto G, became too slow no matter what I tried. Picked up a second hand Sony Xperia XA2, great camera and fast, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 26, 2019)

How do people carry these enormous phones around?  

If I'm expecting a call, I have to wander around the house with the phone stuck down my bra (no pockets) and the 4.5" screen on the G5 is already quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2019)

Boudicca said:


> How do people carry these enormous phones around?
> 
> If I'm expecting a call, I have to wander around the house with the phone stuck down my bra (no pockets) and the 4.5" screen on the G5 is already quite uncomfortable.


In every item of outer leg-clothing I've got I have pockets.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2019)

It's a great phone - on my second Moto G now - but this one's predictive text is shit. Old phone seemed to actually learn. This just does what it wants.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's a great phone - on my second Moto G now - but this one's predictive text is shit. Old phone seemed to actually learn. This just does what it wants.



Try replacing the keyboard with Type App


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 27, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Try replacing the keyboard with Type App



Or Gboard


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2019)

I am looking at a Moto G7 Power at the moment. 

It is a while since I had a smartphone so this will be a re-entry for me. 

I like the battery power / life and lots of the features but worry it may be too large for me. 

£159.95 from Argos.
Buy SIM Free Motorola G7 Power 64GB Mobile Phone - Black | SIM free phones | Argos

Seems a good price compared to iPhones but I don't know what it won't do compared? 

What does Urban think?


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 17, 2019)

That seems decent for the price especially with the memory which was always an issue for me with the G's. It's a bit bulky, but offsetting that with the battery etc. Personally I feel a days charge is enough as I just charge it at night so you might not need all of that. 

What do you want to use it for? Looks decent too me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks quite good for the cash.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 17, 2019)

I bought a G6 in the end, I think it was about £175.  Nice to have something which isn't freezing all the time like my old Moto g, but it is too big.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> That seems decent for the price especially with the memory which was always an issue for me with the G's. It's a bit bulky, but offsetting that with the battery etc. Personally I feel a days charge is enough as I just charge it at night so you might not need all of that.


I am used now to charging things every night but it would be great to break that cycle. 



BristolEcho said:


> What do you want to use it for? Looks decent too me.


I want to use it as a phone, for star checking (the night sky), as a compass, perhaps as a sat nav with G Maps, for email, for taking notes while out and about, as a camera, ways (transport or whatever it is called), various other apps as and when I find some that are useful. I am hoping the photographer's ephemeris will become available on android at some point, I think at the moment it only works on iPhone. I don't know really, I need to get back into it and find out what it can do 

The call quality on my old Nokia is often complained about by my son so hopefully that will be a step forward and I like the idea of being able to type texts on a small keyboard rather than the glacially slow way I have to do it at the moment. 

I suppose the key thing for me is internet access on the move, because at the moment I can't research things online with my Nokia and finding a site on the net and then having the option to email or call them immediately is a big plus.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2019)

Also, it will be nice going back to Motorola, my first phone was a brick flip Motorola and I had iirc three motorolas in a row, they were always solid and dependable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Also, it will be nice going back to Motorola, my first phone was a brick flip Motorola and I had iirc three motorolas in a row, they were always solid and dependable.



They sold their phone business to Lenovo a while back...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They sold their phone business to Lenovo a while back...


Oh, so it is still called a Motorola but that division is owned by Lenovo?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Oh, so it is still called a Motorola but that division is owned by Lenovo?



Correct. Doesn't mean they are bad phones though. They bought Thinkpad of IBM and still make solid laptops.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2019)

FWIW weltweit  I bought lil'Angel the G7 Play for her birthday - she loves it - I've had a few Motorola's prior to the phone I have now and always liked them - fairly raw Android experience - no bloat installed.

The G7 range is nice, I liked it a lot when setting it up.
Always dependable, easy to use etc. 

GSM comparison of the G7 Power-G7Play-iPhone 8 here
Compare Motorola Moto G7 Power vs. Motorola Moto G7 Play vs. Apple iPhone 8 - GSMArena.com
with their differences highlighted.  The G7 Power doesn't have a compass listed 

The power is a little thicker, obvs, so a little heavier too but I'm sure you know this.

The apps you've listed will be no issue on that phone.   Dunno if you need Waze and Gmaps - same thing aren't they??

Same price at John Lewis atm with 2yr gtee if that floats your whassname


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I am looking at a Moto G7 Power at the moment.
> 
> It is a while since I had a smartphone so this will be a re-entry for me.
> 
> ...



It will do everything important that a brand new iPhone will do.

Might not be quite as fast/smooth in how it feels, and the camera won't be in the same league, but a quarter of the price doesn't mean a quarter of the quality.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> FWIW weltweit  I bought lil'Angel the G7 Play for her birthday - she loves it - I've had a few Motorola's prior to the phone I have now and always liked them - fairly raw Android experience - no bloat installed.
> 
> The G7 range is nice, I liked it a lot when setting it up.
> Always dependable, easy to use etc.
> ...


Hi Throbbing Angel, thanks for your feedback, I think I am going to get it, in fact I popped into a local Argos yesterday in the hope of picking it up only to be told that it is only for home delivery. So I hope to order and get it next week. It is good to hear other people's experiences - I already had a couple of good references from people irl.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It will do everything important that a brand new iPhone will do.
> 
> Might not be quite as fast/smooth in how it feels, and the camera won't be in the same league, but a quarter of the price doesn't mean a quarter of the quality.


Hi Jon-of-arc, thanks for that. I don't really understand how Apple can justify the prices they charge when there are alternatives like this for less than £200?


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Hi Jon-of-arc, thanks for that. I don't really understand how Apple can justify the prices they charge when there are alternatives like this for less than £200?


 they have a brand, marketing and people are willing to pay it. Why wouldn't they want to broaden their profit margins under those circumstances


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2019)

Callie said:


> they have a brand, marketing and people are willing to pay it. Why wouldn't they want to broaden their profit margins under those circumstances


Sure, and I had an iPhone 4S some years back as a company phone, but I wonder how long they can justify their premium pricing against other phones that seem to do as much?


----------



## Idaho (Aug 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I am looking at a Moto G7 Power at the moment.
> 
> It is a while since I had a smartphone so this will be a re-entry for me.
> 
> ...


I got a g7 power about 3 months ago and am very happy with it. Battery life is awesome. It was on 58% last night, I stuck it on do not disturb and went to bed. This morning - 51%! You can get 2 days intensive use on a full charge. No idea how far it can go on power save with minimal use - a week would be my guess.

Generally it does everything I want from a phone. All good.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2019)

Idaho said:


> I got a g7 power about 3 months ago and am very happy with it. Battery life is awesome. It was on 58% last night, I stuck it on do not disturb and went to bed. This morning - 51%! You can get 2 days intensive use on a full charge. No idea how far it can go on power save with minimal use - a week would be my guess.
> 
> Generally it does everything I want from a phone. All good.



I'm so tempted to get one.  Battery life is the bain of my existence. Just not sure I can justify the upgrade just a year after my last phone purchase.  Can't think I'd get more than £30 for my g6 plus . Which has a reasonable battery life, but not amazing. 

Whoah, new emojis. 

Are these the ones that you used to be able to put when you started a thread?  I think they might be...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2019)

Idaho said:


> I got a g7 power about 3 months ago and am very happy with it. Battery life is awesome. It was on 58% last night, I stuck it on do not disturb and went to bed. This morning - 51%! You can get 2 days intensive use on a full charge. No idea how far it can go on power save with minimal use - a week would be my guess.
> 
> Generally it does everything I want from a phone. All good.


Hi Idaho, I think I am going to get one, I have seen enough good irl reports now.

Just slightly irritating that Argos only have them for home delivery and it will be a few days till I will be home. I have a new sim card on the way and will want to get a case probably from Amazon.

How are you getting on with it's size? It seems slightly on the larger size?


----------



## Idaho (Aug 19, 2019)

It's large and I put a chunky case on it (my various leisure activities mean that it gets dropped quite a lot).

The size doesn't bother me. My eyes are going, so I need a big screen.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2019)

Idaho said:


> It's large and I put a chunky case on it (my various leisure activities mean that it gets dropped quite a lot).
> 
> The size doesn't bother me. My eyes are going, so I need a big screen.


Hi Idaho, I find it quite hard to gauge how large it is, I think I saw it has a 6.2 inch screen so I checked that against someone else's phone and it was smaller. I am also going to get a case for it.

Screens are measured corner to corner no?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Hi Idaho, I find it quite hard to gauge how large it is, I think I saw it has a 6.2 inch screen so I checked that against someone else's phone and it was smaller. I am also going to get a case for it.
> 
> Screens are measured corner to corner no?


The G7 power is 159mm long, 76mm wide and 9mm deep. 

I would also prefer something smaller. There must be some decent Android phones that are smaller.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The G7 power is 159mm long, 76mm wide and 9mm deep.
> 
> I would also prefer something smaller. There must be some decent Android phones that are smaller.


I don't know, I like the spec, and the price, it isn't like massive but it is a little porky


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, I got it, it is a little large but I figure it is a mobile computer so no worries.

Screen seems very good.

Can't get my new sim to work, doesn't seem to be enabled.
Do I have to call my provider to get the new one working?

Because the new sim isn't enabled my old Nokia still works so at least I am not without a phone.

It has imported some of my gmail account, but just 12 contacts not the 492 that I have .. grr


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

SIM card: I'm always wary of small sims being upside down - I can't recall if they have a corner off like the larger sims - easy if they do - not so much if not [e2a: but I can't see properly any more]

Contacts:  do all 492 have phone numbers?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Hi Jon-of-arc, thanks for that. I don't really understand how Apple can justify the prices they charge when there are alternatives like this for less than £200?



More money then sense.

You do get better screens (normally OLED) and cameras on more expensive phones though.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> ..
> Contacts:  do all 492 have phone numbers?


No, none of them do because they were just gmail contacts on my computer. Emails only. 

My 190 phone numbers were stored in my old Nokia, from which I am having trouble exporting them, I may have to add them manually grr.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> No, none of them do because they were just gmail contacts on my computer. Emails only.
> 
> My 190 phone numbers were stored in my old Nokia, from which I am having trouble exporting them, I may have to add them manually grr.



Can you transfer them to the Sim? 

If its logged into you Gmail account, every thing should just be there, it will be a display option I'd guess.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Can you transfer them to the Sim?


I have an old sim which is large and goes in my Nokia and a small one that goes in the Moto. I have phone numbers on the old large sim but I can't put that in the Moto unless I get it cut down which I would rather not do because then it wouldn't work as an emergency backup.  


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If its logged into you Gmail account, every thing should just be there, it will be a display option I'd guess.


I did get quite a lot of my gmail downloaded (but not all) and only 14 contacts out of 490 .. trying to see if I can reset that and try again.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I have an old sim which is large and goes in my Nokia and a small one that goes in the Moto. I have phone numbers on the old large sim but I can't put that in the Moto unless I get it cut down which I would rather not do because then it wouldn't work as an emergency backup.
> 
> I did get quite a lot of my gmail downloaded (but not all) and only 14 contacts out of 490 .. trying to see if I can reset that and try again.


Can you sync to the contacts app on your Nokia?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.contacts


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Can you sync to the contacts app on your Nokia? ..


Unfortunately not, the best I can do is copy them to my PC in a Nokia suite thing which does not allow me to output them more than one by one.

I do seem to have got all my Gmail contacts onto the Moto now but they are only visible in the phone interface and not gmail contacts, which seems odd. It only gave me about 14 in the first contacts list with the rest hidden away perhaps in another account. I managed to view them there twice but as with such things I can't now remember or repeat how I did it which is quite frustrating :-/

I have just been manually adding my most important phone numbers and email addresses so at least I can use it as a phone for now.

eta I will be visiting the former teenager over the weekend, I expect he will be able to sort it for me


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 24, 2019)

Bluetooth?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bluetooth?


Might have a play with that later but not sure the old Nokia is up for it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Might have a play with that later but not sure the old Nokia is up for it



What Nokia model is it?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> What Nokia model is it?


Sorry don't know ATM will check later


----------



## weltweit (Aug 31, 2019)

Well I like it overall, battery life is fantastic, I have to get used to the idea that my right hand pocket is now for the phone on its own. The camera isn't at all bad, and I love that I can browse the net whenever I need to. Phone / audio quality is better also. I am getting much faster at typing with my thumbs, at first I was atrocious which was a worry, but I seem to be getting better with practice. I hated the constant alerts over stupid things and have managed to turn almost all of them off now. 

I have discovered it lacks a magnetic sensor which means a compass won't work, but more to the point some of the features of photographer assistance programs like Photo Pills or TPE (The Photographer's Ephemeris) won't work. This is a definite irritation and wasn't mentioned in any of the reviews I read before purchase.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 2, 2019)

Am thinking of getting the Motorola One, it's smaller than the G7 and is within my budget at about £170. Anyone got one?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2019)

My Moto G (3rd generation) which I bought about 3 years ago seems to be unhappy - battery going down quickly and taking ages to recharge.



the battery isn't easily replaced - allegedly this needs to go to one of their service centres but can't trace such a thing in the uk.  is it worth trying to get anywhere to do this, or is it beyond hope?

just bloody annoying that it's designed as disposable


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 23, 2019)

3 years isn't in any way a "disposable" amount of time for a phone though 

I don't upgrade until mine are done but that's a good amount of time.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 23, 2019)

You wouldn't need to send it to a service centre, that'll be the official line.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> My Moto G (3rd generation) which I bought about 3 years ago seems to be unhappy - battery going down quickly and taking ages to recharge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd try a local phone shop if you havnt already. It's the way of most modern phones sadly.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2019)

How many of you smart phone users have a screen protector? 

A second film of plastic or glass stuck onto your phone's screen?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2019)

lizzieloo said:


> 3 years isn't in any way a "disposable" amount of time for a phone though



maybe i take an old fashioned approach to technology

in other news, turns out the charger was knackered, and think there were apps running that shouldn't have been, so problem appears to be solved.  maybe another three years to go...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> How many of you smart phone users have a screen protector?
> 
> A second film of plastic or glass stuck onto your phone's screen?



Me	 -   nope (use a case that covers it)
Mrs A	- yes (also uses a case that covers it)
lil'Angel - yes (uses a bumper thing, so not covered)


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Me	 -   nope (use a case that covers it)
> Mrs A	- yes (also uses a case that covers it)
> lil'Angel - yes (uses a bumper thing, so not covered)


I have noticed some people with cracked screens continuing to use their phones because the screen cover sort of keeps it all covered and under wraps.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I have noticed some people with cracked screens continuing to use their phones because the screen cover sort of keeps it all covered and under wraps.



Yes, I've seen that too.

We're all crack free happily.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't know what to do about this.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I don't know what to do about this.



I bought these for lil'Angel's Motorola G7 Play
Cheap
Easy to apply
Sturdy
She's still on the first one - haven't needed to replace yet - 4 months in

Apiker [4-Pack] Tempered Glass Compatible for Moto G7 Play, Screen Protector	 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07P99461Q/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_U_x_lCNIDb22ENTZ0


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2019)

I should probably fit something like that. 
Will look at it next week. 
Thanks Throbbing Angel


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 25, 2019)

Plastic ones were shit, but glass you don't really notice it's there. 

A flip case is the most effective though.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Am thinking of getting the Motorola One, it's smaller than the G7 and is within my budget at about £170. Anyone got one?


Got one from Ebay for £135. Looks ok, but the instructions are all in foreign. 

Gonna get a case before I start using it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Motorola are pretty good at having support materials online
Is this your model?  
cell phones :: motorola one family :: motorola one Motorola Support - US


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Motorola are pretty good at having support materials online
> Is this your model?
> cell phones :: motorola one family :: motorola one Motorola Support - US


That's the one.
Just need to find out how to put the sim card in.  Thanks!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Maggot said:


> That's the one.
> Just need to find out how to put the sim card in.  Thanks!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2019)

Updated my G6+ with Motorola security update on Thursday night, and suddenly my battery is being caned at a rate of knots with basic use. 

Anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2019)

Just having a play with talking to it, beats typing SMS messages that's for sure.

In fact it is pretty cool, I like that


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Just having a play with talking to it, beats typing SMS messages that's for sure.



Talking to my phone isn't something I think I'll ever get used to. I've ordered an Amazon Alexa thing for my ladies house, cos she's a "prime member" and all that jazz, but I can't picture either of us ever being all like "Alexa, what's the weather like in Watford tomorrow?" or "Alexa, play some pop classics".

Maybe we'll get used to it, but I'm not picturing it. Anyway, we'll see. 

I tried using voice for my phone, but I'm just so used to doing things the way I currently do that it never caught on. Doing it in public was obviously a non-starter, and when I'm at home it's not that inconvenient to just open my apps the old fashioned way. 

Hmmm...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Jon-of-arc in my defence this is my first smartphone in a while so I am not yet so hot at typing with thumbs. I just rattled off a couple of texts in no time and it read my voice perfectly which I think is the thing that impressed me most. 

Recently I had to communicate with a Chinese man who spoke no English and I typed into G translate and then let it say my words in trad Chinese. It would have been much quicker had I managed to speak my English words into it - but at the time I hadn't tried it.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone in the know?

I am having trouble getting photos off my phone and onto my PC.

I have tried emailing them, they send ok but they are in a much lower resolution than the phone camera that took them so are useless.
 .. 
Scratch that, sorted it, had to select USB PTP on the phone and then I could do it.


----------



## romeo2001 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Updated my G6+ with Motorola security update on Thursday night, and suddenly my battery is being caned at a rate of knots with basic use.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?


Any idea on what happened? I've just bought a G6 and so I probably have that security update and my battery is terrible - a full charge lasts less than half a day! Thinking of taking it back if it's a permanent thing


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 19, 2019)

romeo2001 said:


> Any idea on what happened? I've just bought a G6 and so I probably have that security update and my battery is terrible - a full charge lasts less than half a day! Thinking of taking it back if it's a permanent thing



Fuck knows. I'm not really techy like this, but there's probably a few million of us, so we can't all be alone. My battery was pretty damned superb until 3 days ago. I don't really know what to Google or how to feed it back to the powers that be.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2019)

romeo2001 said:


> Any idea on what happened? I've just bought a G6 and so I probably have that security update and my battery is terrible - a full charge lasts less than half a day! Thinking of taking it back if it's a permanent thing


What has transformed my (G7 power) battery life, which wasn't bad in the first place, is switching things off which I am not using. 

So for example I don't need Bluetooth on all the time, any of the time in my case, I think that saves some energy. There is a power saving mode which I have enabled. HotSpot and Tethering is also set to off. basically I have been switching things I don't need off and that seems to have boosted life.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2019)

hmm at battery thing

sounds like either some app is running when it's not supposed to be, or is constantly searching for an update, or something like that.

having GPS on takes up battery.  I only switch it on very rarely when it's essential.

may be worth switching the bugger off and on again

or disabling non critical apps and see if it gets better.  isn't there something in settings to see what app is soaking up the most battery?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Motorola are pretty good at having support materials online
> Is this your model?
> cell phones :: motorola one family :: motorola one Motorola Support - US


I've finally got round to switching phones, but the new phone only takes Nano SIM cards and my card is a Micro.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 3, 2019)

Got a tip today, was explaining I wanted a sleep button so I could put it away in my pocket. The "power switch" they said, and indeed a small press and it goes to sleep! 

Now 1) why didn't I think of that!! ?? #~@&

and 2) I didn't see any instructions about that Grr.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2019)

Maggot said:


> I've finally got round to switching phones, but the new phone only takes Nano SIM cards and my card is a Micro.



Will it not pop out?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Will it not pop out?


No, it's quite old.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 4, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Got a tip today, was explaining I wanted a sleep button so I could put it away in my pocket. The "power switch" they said, and indeed a small press and it goes to sleep!
> 
> Now 1) why didn't I think of that!! ?? #~@&
> 
> and 2) I didn't see any instructions about that Grr.



Wut?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 4, 2019)

dp


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 4, 2019)

Maggot said:


> No, it's quite old.



your provider will send you a new oneifyou ask, aye


----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Wut?


I learnt something that might have been obvious for others, but not me !


----------



## Maggot (Nov 4, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> your provider will send you a new oneifyou ask, aye


Yes, have got one now thanks.


----------



## blairsh (May 9, 2020)

Need a new phone as my G5s is a bit fucked now, been happy with it and was looking at one of the g8+ or power. Not much difference in price but can't decide after stupidly reading one too many reviews on both  

Any wise words appreciated.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 9, 2020)

Comparison with differences highlighted here:




__





						Compare Motorola Moto G8 Power vs. Motorola Moto G8 Plus - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




The Power is only 5mm thicker, is 0.1 inch bigger screen and has an aluminium frame as opposed to plastic plus is shipped with Android 10 as opposed to 9 on the Plus *but *has a a 16mpixel camera as opposed to a 48mpixel.

These are the main differences - more listed on the link


----------



## blairsh (May 9, 2020)

Yeh, power looks generally more popular. 

Cheers


----------



## Hollis (May 17, 2020)

I don't get the massive difference on megapixels on these two phones - does that mean one has a much better phone that the other?

Fwiw Which scores the camera the same on both versions..

Though in the same range Which gives the OppoRX17 Pro and XiaomiMi 8 higer scores all round for about the same price..

Wondering if it might be time to move on from Motorola..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2020)

my moto g (3rd generation) bought in summer 2016 is showing occasional signs of distress.

i don't use it for much (other than as a phone) apart from browsing when i'm on the bus / train, and i've removed or disabled more apps than i've put on.  

does the hive mind think it's worth a factory re-set (which will then mean a load of updates and sorting apps out again) or is it time to part company?


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2020)

Still very happy with my Moto (G7) Power ..


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my moto g (3rd generation) bought in summer 2016 is showing occasional signs of distress.
> 
> i don't use it for much (other than as a phone) apart from browsing when i'm on the bus / train, and i've removed or disabled more apps than i've put on.
> 
> does the hive mind think it's worth a factory re-set (which will then mean a load of updates and sorting apps out again) or is it time to part company?



Depends on you Puddy_Tat 
If you're still happy with the phone and a refresh to blow away any cobwebs would sort your issues out, I'd do that personally.
Obvs, back the hell up first!
I'm tending to get 3-4 years out of a phone -usually bought on contract then switch to SIMO when the contract is up/over.

You could try using* Google's Go apps *instead if you think the phone is struggling after 3+years - lighter-weight versions of all the usual stuff

Or try* LineageOS *if it is available for your phone? But that's _work _- never done it myself but am considering it with my Samsung S7


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Depends on you Puddy_Tat
> If you're still happy with the phone and a refresh to blow away any cobwebs would sort your issues out, I'd do that personally.
> Obvs, back the hell up first!
> I'm tending to get 3-4 years out of a phone -usually bought on contract then switch to SIMO when the contract is up/over.
> ...



Seems Lineage ain't available for either of our phones 





						LineageOS Downloads
					






					download.lineageos.org


----------



## lazythursday (May 18, 2020)

Hollis said:


> I don't get the massive difference on megapixels on these two phones - does that mean one has a much better phone that the other?
> 
> Fwiw Which scores the camera the same on both versions..
> 
> ...


I've had about four Moto Gs in a row but when I needed a new phone recently the latest was out of stock everywhere so went for a Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 which is excellent, no regrets at all.


----------



## Maggot (May 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my moto g (3rd generation) bought in summer 2016 is showing occasional signs of distress.
> 
> i don't use it for much (other than as a phone) apart from browsing when i'm on the bus / train, and i've removed or disabled more apps than i've put on.
> 
> does the hive mind think it's worth a factory re-set (which will then mean a load of updates and sorting apps out again) or is it time to part company?


If it's any help, I had a Moto G (1st Gen) which had become very slow and hard to use about a year ago. I had a factory reset, and it was fine for a short while, but the problems soon reappeared. I ended up getting a new phone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2020)

Got one a while ago for my MIL. It's ridiculously slow and unusable now.


----------



## Roadkill (May 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Still very happy with my Moto (G7) Power ..



Nearly the same here.  My Moto G5, which had given a couple of years' good service, died recently, and I'm more than happy with the G7 Play I replaced it with.  It's not the fanciest phone out there but it'll do everything I need, the functionality's good and the battery life is tremendous.  And it only cost £100.


----------



## Mogden (May 21, 2020)

My G4 plus has just about had it. Keeps switching itself off, screen is part shadowed owing to clumsiness, gets very warm, bit laggy. I've reset it a few times and I reckon if I did it again it wouldn't make a great deal of difference. I was thinking about an Honor but the customer service I've had from Moto sways me back. Anyone Moto based tried an Honor? How does it compare?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 21, 2020)

Oppo use a proprietary operating system - Moto is more like a raw Android experience.  I imagine that this could be the main stumbling block for switching users.

ColourOS 7 is based on Android 10.  Maybe have a look at comparisons on youtube? 

This all assumes you don't always use another launcher of course.  I've just moved to Android 10 and can't install my launcher of choice, so that can happen.


----------



## Mogden (May 21, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Oppo use a proprietary operating system - Moto is more like a raw Android experience.  I imagine that this could be the main stumbling block for switching users.
> 
> ColourOS 7 is based on Android 10.  Maybe have a look at comparisons on youtube?
> 
> This all assumes you don't always use another launcher of course.  I've just moved to Android 10 and can't install my launcher of choice, so that can happen.


Ah that could be a stumbling block then. I use a different launcher and it's currently in beta so I doubt it is compatible.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 21, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Ah that could be a stumbling block then. I use a different launcher and it's currently in beta so I doubt it is compatible.



Ah - shame that - I have used the paid version of Nova Launcher for a few years now.  Some launchers don't seem to play nice with Android 10's gestures, or something.  At least that's what my new Samsung said when installed Nova.

Luckily Samsung's UI isn't as crap as it used to be so it hasn't been too much of a pain (so far).  Might have a look at Lawnchair again.

Which launcher were you using Mogden


----------



## Mogden (May 21, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ah - shame that - I have used the paid version of Nova Launcher for a few years now.  Some launchers don't seem to play nice with Android 10's gestures, or something.  At least that's what my new Samsung said when installed Nova.
> 
> Luckily Samsung's UI isn't as crap as it used to be so it hasn't been too much of a pain (so far).  Might have a look at Lawnchair again.
> 
> Which launcher were you using Mogden











						a decluttered launcher - minim – Apps on Google Play
					

Be more productive by changing the way you use your phone.




					play.google.com
				




I daresay I could email them with a specific model and OS and ask. I've tried to go back to the usual Android interface and can't now. It's too noisy for my brain.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 21, 2020)

Mogden said:


> a decluttered launcher - minim – Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> Be more productive by changing the way you use your phone.
> ...



I can understand that after using something so minimalist for a while - I like the look of that launcher, though.


----------



## Mogden (May 21, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I can understand that after using something so minimalist for a while - I like the look of that launcher, though.


You can just tap it on the launch area and change it from black to white too don't have to fiddle with the settings for day and night mode.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 11, 2020)

Moto G9 range are out now, and need to upgrade from my G5. 

Main feature of the G9 Plus seems to be the decent camera., getting bigger, and improved battery.

Motorola Moto G9 Plus Review


----------



## weepiper (Oct 11, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Moto G9 range are now out now, and need to upgrade from my G5.
> 
> Main feature of the G9 Plus seems to be the decent camera., getting bigger, and improved battery.
> 
> Motorola Moto G9 Plus Review


I've got a G9 Play which I bought to replace my elderly Moto G 3rd gen and am very happy with it. The battery lasts forever.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 17, 2020)

Finally upgraded to the G9 Plus... decent screen, camera seems okay, very quick... all good for £230.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2020)

I would consider another Moto, my present one seems to do everything I need so far.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 20, 2020)

Compared to my G5, the battery on this one is amazing - seems to last a couple days at least.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 20, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Compared to my G5, the battery on this one is amazing - seems to last a couple days at least.


What model have you got Hollis? 

And does anyone know if it is ideal to charge to 100% or use to 0%, I think I recall someone saying better to keep batteries to 20-80% for a longer life?


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 20, 2020)

G8 crew here. My second Motorola. 7 months in going v well indeed, although the camera isn’t great.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my moto g (3rd generation) bought in summer 2016 is showing occasional signs of distress.
> 
> i don't use it for much (other than as a phone) apart from browsing when i'm on the bus / train, and i've removed or disabled more apps than i've put on.
> 
> does the hive mind think it's worth a factory re-set (which will then mean a load of updates and sorting apps out again) or is it time to part company?



update - 

it wasn't charging properly as something was not right with either charger or cable.  charger replaced.

and firefox for android was getting progressively more crap.  browser replaced.

and i'm mostly working from home, so not using the browser on the bus to / from work very often now.

think it might last another year or two...


----------



## Almor (Dec 20, 2020)

weltweit said:


> What model have you got Hollis?
> 
> And does anyone know if it is ideal to charge to 100% or use to 0%, I think I recall someone saying better to keep batteries to 20-80% for a longer life?



Modern batteries last longer if they're not fully discharged, and it helps if they're not left plugged in when fully charged, so 20-80% would be better than 0-100%, I aim for 30% to 90-100%, and no charging overnight since the clever thing on my phone that's supposed to stop it sitting at 100% doesn't work


----------



## Hollis (Dec 20, 2020)

G9 plus..

I waited till the G9 power came out.. but seems other than the battery the plus has a slightly higher spec.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2021)

The fingerprint sensor on my G4 plus has just failed after 4 years.

For a while I assumed it was the destruction I'd wrought on my delicate digits by exchanging my desk job for manly work, but it won't even let me register a different print.
No doubt it might recover if I did a factory reset, but last time I did that, I trashed my SD card ...

I am also loathe to actually attempt to fix it because coincidentally, my phantom screen touches seem to have gone - I had the screen replaced under warranty when I first had it, but then it started going nuts again and ever since I've had to perform an annoying tapping ritual ever since every time I woke it from sleep to use it.

So I assume the screen touch-sensing is part of the same bit of hardware or firmware that handles the fingerprint sensor.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2021)

On my third successive Motorola now (an e7i). Very nice it is too.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 19, 2021)

Got a G8 power cheap off Amazon (a return) and it is sometimes slower than my G6 and freezes sometimes. Is that normal or was that maybe why it was returned?


----------



## Idaho (May 19, 2021)

The fingerprint scanner for my g7 power died fairly soon after purchase. I drop phones at least once a week, and while the phone as a whole has endured this mal-use, the scanner couldn't cope.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2021)

My Moto G7 Power failed after a couple of years service, the speaker and perhaps microphone just stopped working.

I am now the proud owner of a Moto G9 Power which cost £150 odd.

The only issue I have detected so far is that when my finger is wet (if I am out in the rain) the finger print scan isn't so effective.


----------



## Mogden (May 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> The fingerprint sensor on my G4 plus has just failed after 4 years.
> 
> For a while I assumed it was the destruction I'd wrought on my delicate digits by exchanging my desk job for manly work, but it won't even let me register a different print.
> No doubt it might recover if I did a factory reset, but last time I did that, I trashed my SD card ...
> ...


My Moto had the phantom screen touches and it stopped the fingerprint sensor working properly. I lock the screen and give the phone a sharp whack and that usually stops it. I sent it back and it was "fixed" but it still happened/happen when the screen brightness is slightly higher than dull or when trickle charging. I still use the phone for apps but not as a primary comms device and have a temporary second hand Samsung for now. I have been sent these offers by Moto though and I'm tempted at those prices.



			https://www.motorola.co.uk/moto-madness


----------



## Idaho (May 19, 2021)

I'll get another Moto g when this one dies. But I'm going to use this until complete capitulation.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2021)

What do you do with old electronics?

I have a number of old laptops and now old phones and at some time they all had personal information on them including in the case of the phone my bank and debit card details.

What to do?


----------



## yield (May 19, 2021)

weltweit said:


> What to do?


If you can still make them work, you do a factory reset. If not you could pay for them to be wiped and sent to be recycled.


----------



## BigTom (May 19, 2021)

weltweit said:


> What do you do with old electronics?
> 
> I have a number of old laptops and now old phones and at some time they all had personal information on them including in the case of the phone my bank and debit card details.
> 
> What to do?



Do you happen to have any industrial strength electromagnets lying around?

Seriously though if they still turn on then you can use a hard wipe program to properly remove the data on the laptops (actually overwrites everything with random 1s and 0s afaik): How to securely erase hard drives (HDDs) and solid state drives (SSDs) | ZDNet
zdnet is a decent website but I don't actually know anything about these programs but you should be good for whatever they recommend from that page. 
I don't know what you do about phones but searching for some kind of hard wipe program with android/ios/whatever might get you some answers.

Otherwise as said you can pay to get them wiped.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 10, 2021)

6 months in and still really impressed with G9 plus.  Battery is excellent, no capacity issues, decent camera, all pretty quick.I also find with the large screen I'm using it more for reading on the Kindle app...I'm sure iPhones are better, but for the price .. just over £200 now, this is an excellent phone..


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2021)

Idaho said:


> I got a g7 power about 3 months ago and am very happy with it. Battery life is awesome. It was on 58% last night, I stuck it on do not disturb and went to bed. This morning - 51%! You can get 2 days intensive use on a full charge. No idea how far it can go on power save with minimal use - a week would be my  guess.
> 
> Generally it does everything I want from a phone. All good.


I've had this g7 power for almost 2 years, and other than the fingerprint scanner dying, it's still fine. I've got a few cracks in the screen. Not sure how bad they are as I don't want to remove the screen protector - I'm afeared it might make the situation worse. Can still get two days of normal use on one charge.

I'll definitely get whatever the similar 5g Moto phone is when this starts to wane.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2021)

My G7 Power had to be replaced when the speaker failed. 
I stuck with Moto and bought a G9 Power for £160.


----------



## On Fire (Jul 11, 2021)

I think the G30 is my favourite Moto G currently. The specs on the G50 are a bit unbalanced.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2021)

On Fire said:


> I think the G30 is my favourite Moto G currently. The specs on the G50 are a bit unbalanced.


What about the G30 do you like? 

For me the G9 Power's 4 day battery swung it.


----------



## On Fire (Jul 11, 2021)

I like the 5000mah battery on the G30 with included fast charging (unlike the G50, which ships with 10w charging). Obviously battery is not as good as the 6000mah battery on the G9 Power, but I suspect the G9 Power is just a bit on the heavy side for my liking.
G30 ships with Android 11.


----------



## On Fire (Jul 11, 2021)

I wanted the Moto G50 to be better with a 1080p screen and at least 15W charging. Sadly it has neither. So I will probably have to get the Samsung A22 5G, which is soon to be released.


----------



## On Fire (Jul 22, 2021)

The Moto G50 also lacks a compass. Don't know what they were thinking with that phone. 🤔


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

On Fire said:


> The Moto G50 also lacks a compass. Don't know what they were thinking with that phone. 🤔


Yes my Moto (G9) Power also does not have a compass. I haven't really found it to be an issue though.


----------



## LDC (Jun 19, 2022)

Had a G5 for a while now (after reading this thread) and have been happy with it, but it's started playing up so need to replace it before it dies completely. Have looked at the Motorola website but slightly confusing models etc to me. What's the new equivalent, or something similar? They also all seem to be much bigger than the G5, is there anything about the same size, or is that just standard now that phones have got larger?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 19, 2022)

My Moto g7 power is in its autumn years. I've had nearly 3 years out of it, and I reckon it might last another year.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2022)

LDC said:


> Had a G5 for a while now (after reading this thread) and have been happy with it, but it's started playing up so need to replace it before it dies completely. Have looked at the Motorola website but slightly confusing models etc to me. What's the new equivalent, or something similar? They also all seem to be much bigger than the G5, is there anything about the same size, or is that just standard now that phones have got larger?



Yes, phones were getting smaller (to the point that i found the keyboard difficult to use with whatever samsung i got when i did enter the smartphone age) then they started getting bigger again.  

i found shirt pocket size (as in standard office type shirt) ideal, and even that's difficult to get now.

i got a G8 power about a year ago (paid about 90 quid for it - from BT - was a previously returned one or something like that) and still fairly content with it.  it's a bit on the heavy side but the battery life is pretty impressive.


----------



## On Fire (Aug 28, 2022)

Has anybody got the Moto G82 5G? Is it any good?


----------



## On Fire (Aug 29, 2022)

Just ordered a Moto G82 5G at £259.99 direct from Motorola.co.uk
I have terrible luck with phones, so fingers crossed this phone is better.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 29, 2022)

Let us know how you get on with it.

When I get a new one, it needs to be 5g, have a reasonable camera, a two day battery and be very durable.


----------



## LDC (Aug 29, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Let us know how you get on with it.
> 
> When I get a new one, it needs to be 5g, have a reasonable camera, a two day battery and be very durable.



I'm very happy with the Redmi Note 11 I bought Idaho.


----------



## On Fire (Sep 9, 2022)

I have now had my Moto G82 5G about a week. Traditionally there is always a niggle with buying a budget or midrange Android, and this time it is quite minor and is fixable by workaround in the settings. So the screen is adaptive and goes up to 120Hz, however it sometimes blacks out for a second when changing the refresh rate. None of the reviews mentioned this. Not a deal breaker though. Still really like the phone, and the work around is to manually specify a refresh rate in the settings, so I have gone for the battery saver 60Hz.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2022)

My G4-plus is limping a hi bit after* 5 years* - the battery *TAKES *the full 3AH according to my charge meter, but seems to go flat quickly - though I use it a lot in bed to watch videos ...
... even though the brightness is set low because of the faulty touch grid in the screen which I had replaced under warranty, but which failed again after a year.
I haven't done a factory reset for 4 years because last time I didn't know to un-mount the microSD card and trashed it ...

I suppose I'm at the point where it would make more sense to replace the phone rather than get the screen and battery replaced ...
I was hoping to hold out until I move house and will need a phone to actually make calls and use for mobile Internet access ... but two new 5G towers are going up near me so I might learn to enjoy the advantages of the technology ...

I still have my *ten *year old 3G LTE phone - and have yet to get my NHS contact numbers switched over ...

3082maH
19750mwh
Charged mostly at 9 volts so I'm not sure what that means ...
Actually 19750 mwh at 3.7 volts = 5338 mah

Actual new battery 3000mah x 3.7v = 11000mwh


----------

